# The useless adventures of Billy McDurdellson and his donut wheel.



## T.P. (Apr 9, 2013)

I seen Billy down at the Broken Spoke yesterday morning and he was trippin on something. He thought he was a chicken scratchin around in the empty peanut hulls on the floor and peckin at flies on the bar.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 9, 2013)

I hope he aint back on the stuff


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 9, 2013)

He had a hard time getting his hands around that issue.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 9, 2013)

Yep, last time he got on it he lost his wife and house. Turned out she had just moved it behind the neighbors barn.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 9, 2013)

She took the half buried tires too, is what I heard.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 9, 2013)

Wonder what he had to say about the Mods and Admins.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 9, 2013)

Billy never lasted very long on any forum. Billy didn't cotton to rules.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 9, 2013)

Billy quit school in the third grade when they started having recess. Billy don't play.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 9, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Billy never lasted very long on any forum. Billy didn't cotton to rules.



He won the cotton picking contest for three years and the on year four they found all them rocks in his sack.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 9, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Billy quit school in the third grade when they started having recess. Billy don't play.



He plays the lotto. Went to buy a scratch off and they say Billy bought all they had. Sat out by the pumps and scratched em off with a borrowed penny, spent all his money buying em. Didn't win a dime.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 9, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> He plays the lotto. Went to buy a scratch off and they say Billy bought all they had. Sat out by the pumps and scratched em off with a borrowed penny, spent all his money buying em. Didn't win a dime.



I think you won the lottery from the looks of your AVY.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 9, 2013)

Yeah...but she's high maintenance. She also has been reading these threads and she's asking a lot of questions about Billy. I'm starting to worry.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 9, 2013)

Keep her away from Billy what ever you do he is poison.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 9, 2013)

Billy took my 2cnd cousin away from me.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 9, 2013)

I have heard he's a ladies man. Loves em where he finds em and leaves em where he loves em. Good night Dawg.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 10, 2013)

Night dollar and a half.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Night dollar and a half.



You ran into today before 5:00 No No:


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2013)

I bet she can make some good chicken wings.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 10, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> You ran into today before 5:00 No No:



Those folks from Kentucky make their own rules. Billy has been to Kentucky .


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2013)

Thought about moving up there once......Bowling Green it was. Beats all I've ever seen, they bowl out in the yard.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 10, 2013)

Billy did spend a few years over in Eddyville Kentucky. That the home of the state prison. Billy had a job operating a ferry over on the Cumberland river. He cut it loose one night and lived on it for about 2 weeks fore they caught him.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 10, 2013)

Billy always did like the river. I seen him in a canoe one time. It didn't work so well with him, he could only go right.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 10, 2013)

Bill loves that Mary Jane. She's landed him in jail quite a few times though. I told him not to mess around with a shoplifter.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2013)

Are Y'all talkin about Billy Jack?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 10, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Are Y'all talkin about Billy Jack?



Wrong Billy. We talking about Billy Joe McDurdellson.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Wrong Billy. We talking about Billy Joe McDurdellson.



I thought Billy Jack was his brother.....my bad!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 10, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Billy always did like the river. I seen him in a canoe one time. It didn't work so well with him, he could only go right.



He stole that canoe from a campground down on lake Lanier.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2013)

I forgot to tell y'all they used these big ol clubs for hitting the bowling balls up in Kentucky on the greens.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 10, 2013)

I saw billy earlier to day at the willbreakya plaza! The bag lady was in the buggy & he was pushing it down the hill. Hed jump on ride it for a while then jump off! Shes still in a daze.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 10, 2013)

Ky is lurking.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 10, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> I saw billy earlier to day at the willbreakya plaza! The bag lady was in the buggy & he was pushing it down the hill. Hed jump on ride it for a while then jump off! Shes still in a daze.



Musta been hard on the buggy.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Musta been hard on the buggy.



A few Dings in the buggy, But Hilary C. was talken to a news cast team. She said this never happenned when she was sezzy trerry of defence.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 10, 2013)

Wonder if Billy has a green Jacket.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Wonder if Billy has a green card.


No No:


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 10, 2013)

I mix blackeyepeas with mash taters & gravey! do yall!


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Wonder if Billy has a green Jacket.



Did ya'll hear about Billy borrowing those Augusta caddy overalls? Walked right by security with no problems. Heard he partied with Tiger and his women. I'm gonna try it next year.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 10, 2013)

Wonder what Sam is mad about.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 10, 2013)

Sam wants to put a screen door on a submarine! has him a little upset!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 10, 2013)

Ol sam & billy have teamed up for a churkey hunt, they got some goose calls and they are headed out in the am or when they wake-up.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 10, 2013)

a guest is lurking.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 10, 2013)

Guess T.P. is down at the Broken Spoke, or whatever they call that watering hole.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Guess T.P. is down at the Broken Spoke, or whatever they call that watering hole.



I heard if you don't have a gun or knife on ya they give you one before they let you go in.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Guess T.P. is down at the Broken Spoke, or whatever they call that watering hole.



You miss him , don;t you!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 10, 2013)

Sam & Billy are wanting to know???? How much to spend on a riflescope! What to tellem.... Is the ?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 10, 2013)

O K O K Imiss him too. I guess I can keep this going til I get help.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 10, 2013)

1.50ty


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 10, 2013)

Billy's nephew Must be a UT fan now, I saw him picking up trash side the road with on orange vest on.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2013)

Y'all know what a slippery slope is?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 10, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all know what a slippery slope is?



TrickQuestion yall!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 10, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all know what a slippery slope is?



no.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 10, 2013)

A mix drink at the broken spoke?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> no.





kmckinnie said:


> A mix drink at the broken spoke?




Well, I'm just curios, is there a such thing as an UNslipppery slope?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 10, 2013)

How much are mix drinks at the broken spoke?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 10, 2013)

1.50ty X 4 = 6 smackers


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 10, 2013)

That the same price they are at the Wagon Wheel. Price fixing if you ask me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> How much are mix drinks at the broken spoke?



I don't know, haven't paid my tab.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 10, 2013)

Been alot of visitors in here tonight. Wish they would join in on this intelligent conversation.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 10, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I don't know, haven't paid my tab.



You got a tab at the Wagon Wheel too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You got a tab at the Wagon Wheel too.



Yeah, but that was before they changed the name to Broken Spoke.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 10, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah, but that was before they changed the name to Broken Spoke.



You got two different tabs. Salty Dawgs at the WW and Bloody Marys at the spoke.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Been alot of visitors in here tonight. Wish they would join in on this intelligent conversation.



They are afraid.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 10, 2013)

I went dog hunten with Billy, Sam white & Tommy during the season. Them dogs where boiling on a deers whitetail, then they shut-up!!!! I asked what happened? They said they hit the private land and shut -up til off of it. Surenuff they cranked -up again on our place....


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You got two different tabs. Salty Dawgs at the WW and Bloody Marys at the spoke.



Can't remember, but think I bought rounds for the house.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 10, 2013)

Yhem boys anint gona get noticket.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2013)

Maybe dollar fifty can help me out.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 10, 2013)

Heard that Basham was going to the Masters this weekend. He must have won that suit against Widow Jones.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 10, 2013)

I potta feww ana me tab 2nite allyso.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 10, 2013)

Burrripp


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 10, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Maybe dollar fifty can help me out.



I don't buy drinks, I let the ladies buy em for me. I don't get to drink much.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Heard that Basham was going to the Masters this weekend. He must have won that suit against Widow Jones.



Probably wouldn't be hard to find in that purple sports coat and white hat and shoes.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 10, 2013)

Remember when Billy shot the jukebox that night at the Wagon Wheel. That's where Mark Chestnut got the idea for "Bubba shot the jukebox last night."


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 10, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Probably wouldn't be hard to find in that purple sports coat and white hat and shoes.



Wonder if T.P. went with him I heard he was paying for all the Sandwiches and beer.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Heard that Basham was going to the Masters this weekend. He must have won that suit against Widow Jones.



If I know Basham he is going to pull a Billy and wear those caddie coveralls.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 10, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> I don't buy drinks, I let the ladies buy em for me. I don't get to drink much.



You must be a Camel.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 10, 2013)

I got to thinkin'...I'm not totally useless. I can be used as a bad example.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 10, 2013)

Well it a cinch he wont "thumb" a ride down there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> I got to thinkin'...I'm not totally useless. I can be used as a bad example.



I'm more or less useful at times.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 10, 2013)

Hankus got attacked by a lizard.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 10, 2013)

Are U sure.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 10, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Are U sure.



Pretty sure he was just too close to the Hella creature when he took the picture.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm lost...who's Hankus?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 10, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> I'm lost...who's Hankus?



He wont tell us, but he like beer.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 10, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> I'm lost...who's Hankus?



Who are you and where is Miss Shine? I like boots!


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> He wont tell us, but he like beer.



Then I like him.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 10, 2013)

PETA can track Billy now. That might not be a bad after what he did to moles in his backyard.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 10, 2013)

I can think of other useless things!


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> PETA can track Billy now. That might not be a bad after what he did to moles in his backyard.



Did he wack em?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2013)

Gotta cut out for the evenin, suspects lurkin around here this evenin. Hope it ain't them Mocharelli's. Check y'all later


----------



## T.P. (Apr 10, 2013)

Just left Billy at the Broken Spoke. He was trying to get the hook-up with Wanda, that poor ol' boy don't know what he's getting into.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 10, 2013)

Could be Billy checking up on us.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 10, 2013)

Good day, Jeff C.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 10, 2013)

5 members viewing. Done set a new record.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 10, 2013)

Hope Floraine or Loraine dont walk in there and catch him with his arm around Wanda.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Could be Billy checking up on us.



I thought that, rebel bruiser sounds like a name Billy would use.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 10, 2013)

Theys impressed.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 10, 2013)

T.P. said:


> 5 members viewing. Done set a new record.



Maybe we should start an award for each new poster.  We wont have to give it out more than once a month. We could call it the OABA.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 10, 2013)

Lukikus2 done blew up in here.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 10, 2013)

Billy said he had an AMAZING day yesterday. Something about a hooter.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 10, 2013)

Hey turkey killa.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 10, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Billy said he had an AMAZING day yesterday. Something about a hooter.



Owls with hula hoops


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 10, 2013)

He came by here earlier with about 150 milk jugs on the back of that truck.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Maybe we should start an award for each new poster.  We wont have to give it out more than once a month. We could call it the OABA.



I want an award


----------



## T.P. (Apr 10, 2013)

6 viewing now, I think being useless is catching on. Might be the start of a trend.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 10, 2013)

Lukikus2 said:


> I want an award



We will have to hold an executive meeting to determine this one. T.P. and Buckfiddy will have to decide if you were actually a new poster or not.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> He came by here earlier with about 150 milk jugs on the back of that truck.



Something don't sound right, can't nobody drink that much milk. I think he done broke into the recycling plant again.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 10, 2013)

T.P. said:


> 6 viewing now, I think being useless is catching on. Might be the start of a trend.



I was useless before useless wasn't cool.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 10, 2013)

Lukikus2 said:


> I want an award



O K then. We coming to your house this weekend! You can expect about 10 people! Have all the party fixens ready when we get there. Ky likes shrimp & seafood dindins!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 10, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Something don't sound right, can't nobody drink that much milk. I think he done broke into the recycling plant again.



I believe they hired a secutity gaurd after somebody stole all those egg cartons.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> We will have to hold an executive meeting to determine this one. T.P. and Buckfiddy will have to decide if you were actually a new poster or not.



We have met and he is worth


----------



## T.P. (Apr 10, 2013)

Award denied.


Buckfiddy's more useless thread. (Multi-page thread 1 2 3 ... Last Page) 
KyDawg 

KyDawg  321 
T.P.  318 
Jeff C.  169 
kmckinnie  81 
buckfiddy  72 
Buck killers Wife  54 
Lukikus2  15 
georgiadawgs44  5 
stringmusic  3 
mudracing101  3 
mattech  2 
Hooked On Quack  2 
Jimmy Ray  2 
Hornet22  1 
rydert  1 
crackerdave  1 
boneboy96  1 
Show Thread & Close Window


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> We will have to hold an executive meeting to determine this one. T.P. and Buckfiddy will have to decide if you were actually a new poster or not.



Sorry Lukikus but I have to vote no. You made some post in the other useless threads and then left us. Now that we are becoming popular you're back and want a award. Not on my watch.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 10, 2013)

Okay the first ever OABA goes to Lukikus. Come by my house and pick it up, you will need a cooler and some ice.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 10, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> Sorry Lukikus but I have to vote no. You made some post in the other useless threads and then left us. Now that we are becoming popular you're back and want a award. Not on my watch.



Well said. Sometimes the truth hurts.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 10, 2013)

buckfiddy, I think KyDawg went over our heads.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 10, 2013)

Okay award withdrawn.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 10, 2013)

We were over ruled T.P.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Okay award withdrawn.



Dang I can't keep up.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 10, 2013)

Guys at this rate we wont ever get rid of this award, and the wife is starting to complain about the smell.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 10, 2013)

My vote goes to km.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 10, 2013)

No I am not sure.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 10, 2013)

We can still party at his house this weekend, can.t we.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 10, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> My vote goes to km.


No No:


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 10, 2013)

Mudracing has 1013 post I must have been asleep that day.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 10, 2013)

We love fishen too!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 10, 2013)

Have you caught 98 bass


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 10, 2013)

Yes I did at Lake Miccosukee one day. I was wading it.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 10, 2013)

Ankle deep is not wading.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 10, 2013)

Billy has a big lizard hemmed up on the back porch.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 10, 2013)

Billy tried to shock some fish at Banks lake with a cell phone.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 10, 2013)

Billy is trying to go to Orlando on vacation but I don't know how he's going to afford it. Five kids and two wives makes it hard on the working man.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 10, 2013)

Somebody told me that Billy used to refree High school football. But they fired him because of the way he signaled touchdowns and field goals.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 10, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> We can still party at his house this weekend, can.t we.



Party is on! Food, beer, pretty women's and I'm branding one. Err she's branding me? 

Been practicing for the honeymoon. Billy done gave me some tips.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 10, 2013)

Dem wifes are in the medical field, He said they where nursing.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 10, 2013)

Wes in trouble.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 10, 2013)

Lukikus2 said:


> Party is on! Food, beer, pretty women's and I'm branding one. Err she's branding me?
> 
> Been practicing for the honeymoon. Billy done gave me some tips.



I hope what you call pretty is different from what Billy calls pretty.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 10, 2013)

Billy just came by the house a few minutes ago. He had two donut wheels on his truck this time.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 10, 2013)

Billy wants to go into politics. Has a plan that will change the path of the country he says.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 10, 2013)

Were they powdered Granulated or Glazed.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 10, 2013)

Fire and rescue are on the way. Both donuts were on the right side of his truck and he tried to make a left hand turn and it didn't work. I think Lawanda is hurt bad. She was holding a mattress down in the back of the truck and was thrown out.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 10, 2013)

The were glazed. They wouldn't stick in the turn.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 10, 2013)

Be cool y'all. They's a mod lurking.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 10, 2013)

Is Lawanda and Wanda the same girl?


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 10, 2013)

I'd like to have a set of donut wheels for my El Camino.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 10, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Be cool y'all. They's a mod lurking.



Dont he live in Alabama.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 10, 2013)

I see Sam is still mad.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Is Lawanda and Wanda the same girl?



Twins from different mamas is what I heard.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Is Lawanda and Wanda the same girl?



Nope. They gonna be some explaining to do.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 10, 2013)

Billy said 30 years ago today he was 30 years younger.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 10, 2013)

Basham hears about this he will leave the Masters and come home looking for somebody to sue.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Basham hears about this he will leave the Masters and come home looking for somebody to sue.



Basham's not into golf, he went to the Masters looking for someone to sue.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 10, 2013)

Somebody shot the lock off a gate today and fed my cows.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 10, 2013)

Wonder what ever happened to Drew, hope CMR did not find out he was posting on here and kick him off campus.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Wonder what ever happened to Drew, hope CMR did not find out he was posting on here and kick him off campus.



I heard he was kicked off of the team for posting on the forum while he was supposed to be watching training films.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 10, 2013)

My meds kicked in.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 10, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I heard he was kicked off of the team for posting on the forum while he was supposed to be watching training films.



Just wish he would have said good bye.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Somebody shot the lock off a gate today and fed my cows.



String some 80 pound monofilament up about three and a half feet high, that will stop them from feeding your cows.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 10, 2013)

Somebody slipped in my garden while I was gone and set out my onion slips.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 10, 2013)

T.P. said:


> String some 80 pound monofilament up about three and a half feet high, that will stop them from feeding your cows.



I fed them 3 weeks ago. Somebody's kids been chasing them on 4 wheelers.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 10, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> My meds kicked in.



Your typing shows it. I can read your post now.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 10, 2013)

Some peoples typing gets really bad when they mix alcohol with their meds.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I fed them 3 weeks ago. Somebody's kids been chasing them on 4 wheelers.



They weren't black cows were they? If so, I no speaks da English so good.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 10, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> My meds kicked in.



I had some of tooquarters liquid meds, kickin' in pretty well.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Some peoples typing gets really bad when they mix alcohol with their meds.



Eye didN't mex DeM, Me tookS em 2gEtheR


----------



## T.P. (Apr 10, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> My meds kicked in.



I ate too much tonight, my meds aren't acting fast enough. Fix in to go take some more. If I'm not here at 5 tomorrow, send for an ambalampse.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 10, 2013)

T.P. said:


> They weren't black cows were they? If so, I no speaks da English so good.



No they were Angus.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> No they were Angus.



Whew... it wasn't my chirrens then.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 10, 2013)

Mines workin so well I thunk I'll call it a night, goodnite everyone.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 10, 2013)

K will be alseep soon.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> No they were Angus.



I always wanted me one of those red and white Angus steers to breed to my polled Holsteins.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 10, 2013)

Lukikus is back, he is probably pretty angry over the way yall cheated him out of that OABA.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 10, 2013)

ZZzzz  ZZZzzzzzz  Zzzzzzzz


----------



## T.P. (Apr 10, 2013)

G'nite fiddy.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 10, 2013)

And buckfiddy said he was going to bed but he is still here. Something smells.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 10, 2013)

His team mate just posted his turk pics wrong.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 10, 2013)

bluefox could be out first winner.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 10, 2013)

Come-on blue fox!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 10, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Be cool y'all. They's a mod lurking.



Every time I make a post sirens go off. Mods don't get no sleep if'n I'm posting. 

Billy said.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> bluefox could be out first winner.



Post num 8 ever if he does.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 10, 2013)

Blue fox is taking to long. It isn't looking good.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 10, 2013)

Might be Kawaliga. Looks close to me.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 10, 2013)

Kawaliga is gonna try for it I think.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 10, 2013)

He is thinking , go for it Kaw


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 10, 2013)

Retired postal deliver


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm really gone now.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 10, 2013)

I am not far behind buckfiddy. Dont look like we gonna get a winner tonight.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 10, 2013)

Me 3


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 10, 2013)

Turkey season just around the corner. Cant wait to try that new copper pot call that Gadawg made for me.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 10, 2013)

My meds are finally kicking in. Peace out fellow useless peeps.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 11, 2013)

The Wagon Wheel got shut down to day! Now where ta dink!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 11, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> The Wagon Wheel got shut down to day! Now where ta dink!



That's why I had been over at the Broken Spoke. I knew it was a matter of time before the Gov. caught up with ol' Wagon Wheel.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 11, 2013)

T.P. said:


> That's why I had been over at the Broken Spoke. I knew it was a matter of time before the Gov. caught up with ol' Wagon Wheel.




The broken spoke has more pool tables and better nachos & cheese. The parken lot has a dark corner also that billy likes.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 11, 2013)

I heard Billy got his second turkey already this season. Heard him cutting cheese and snuck up on him and shot him off the roost.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 11, 2013)

Tupid turkey....


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 11, 2013)

BkW has put the hurt on them! She tagged out in the curkey contest.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 11, 2013)

against 80ty men! Shes whippenme also!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 11, 2013)

Billy came over to the Broken Spoke late yesterday evening after the Wagon Wheel was shut down. First thing he did was started bashing Duck Dynasty, said it had ruined duck hunting.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 11, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> BkW has put the hurt on them! She tagged out in the curkey contest.



I love corn too!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 11, 2013)

She cut me off! also!!!








I was nestled in my blind, had some gobblen! looked down the road and saw BkW. I got out waved her on and she pointed toward the gobblers and when in. Her calling sounded sick..... Next thing I knew. Bam! I was so mad I ran all the way back to camp.
Billy was there LOL over and over!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 11, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I love corn too!



No corn involed! Shot off the road!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 11, 2013)

,50 cent short of 2 bucks!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 11, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> She cut me off! also!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where have Iread this before


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 11, 2013)

Just got in from playin' 18 glorious holes of golf. Tooquarters caddied for me, best caddie I have ever had. She knows what club to play, she hands it to me and I just play it.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 11, 2013)

Billy's calling sounded awful, especially with a box call, but that boy could whack some Jakes.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 11, 2013)

Tree at the time! 4shots tho.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 11, 2013)

Billy loved to shoot hens too. He never got a regulation book, wouldn't have mattered if he did, he couldn't read a lick.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 11, 2013)

He would ask in camp if we could taste which was which. I can't tell.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 11, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Billy loved to shoot hens too. He never got a regulation book, wouldn't have mattered if he did, he couldn't read a lick.



Billy says a hen taste like chicken.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 11, 2013)

Hed use them for dekes before cleanen em. Poke sticks in the ground to hold them up.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 11, 2013)

I got apple jelly all over my puter, my hand is stiken to everting. can  t hit b utt ons goo d.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 11, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> I got apple jelly all over my puter, my hand is stiken to everting. can  t hit b utt ons goo d.



Billy sometimes gets his apple jelly on the keyboard too. 



He's a nasty eater.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 11, 2013)

Mikie will eat anything.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 11, 2013)

Blue berry cobbler in on the keyboard now.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 11, 2013)

Billy hit  a 2000 pound cow with that old truck today, then got into a fight with the police over who got the meat.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 11, 2013)

He needs to stay outa Ol man Hatchers patures with that truck.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Billy hit  a 2000 pound cow with that old truck today, then got into a fight with the police over who got the meat.



Billy ain't gonna win fighting a pig over beef.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 11, 2013)

I think they are only shutting the Wagon Wheel down for remodeling.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 11, 2013)

I notice Billy is signing his name with a # sign in front of it. I think he's joined up with a gang over at the computer college.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 11, 2013)

Now I have beer on the puter screen. Time out


----------



## T.P. (Apr 11, 2013)

#whathappened?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 11, 2013)

Believe Billy is going to Mudfest to get him some free oysters. I hope they dont let him in.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 11, 2013)

I think #Billy is gonna be mad when they find out KyDawg didn't show up.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 11, 2013)

No guest tonight. Dont look good for giving out an OABA.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 11, 2013)

Maybe I should start calling it the #OABA.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 11, 2013)

Be careful of what you say/post on here.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 11, 2013)

#Jeff C.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Be careful of what you say/post on here.



#thanks


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 11, 2013)

Billy was showing off down at the boat ramp today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2013)

#thunder&lightning


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Billy was showing off down at the boat ramp today.



I'd like to know where he got that #van?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 11, 2013)

#Ifeltsurebluefoxwasgonnagetitlastnight.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 11, 2013)

He took off in it from the cow hit and run. Ollady hatchers van


----------



## T.P. (Apr 11, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'd like to know where he got that #van?



Most likely stole it off of one of the #LanierRamps.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 11, 2013)

Heard Billy tried to steal a Porsche and haul it on that trailer with donut tires on it and one of them came of the rim.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 11, 2013)

#0 guest at this time.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 11, 2013)

T.P. it show you are not on here?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 11, 2013)

#Why


----------



## T.P. (Apr 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Heard Billy tried to steal a Porsche and haul it on that trailer with donut tires on it and one of them came of the rim.



Yep, I saw him limping it down the side of the road. His aunt was acting like she was driving the #Porsche trying not to look suspicious.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 11, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> T.P. it show you are not on here?





kmckinnie said:


> #Why



I see me.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 11, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Yep, I saw him limping it down the side of the road. His aunt was acting like she was driving the #Porsche trying not to look suspicious.



Was it still on that little old trailer?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 11, 2013)

Billy hung some jugs of ice on the clothes line. Said he wanted some Dry Ice for camp.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 11, 2013)

I just saw #Billy jogging over in Forrest Park. Poor boy is slow as grease.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Was it still on that little old trailer?



Yeah, they thought they were fooling folks.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 11, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Billy hung some jugs of ice on the clothes line. Said he wanted some Dry Ice for camp.



He should know that you need to put that in the clothes dryer. Just stupid if you ask me.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 11, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Yep, I saw him limping it down the side of the road. His aunt was acting like she was driving the #Porsche trying not to look suspicious.



Was it his Aunt or his wife?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Was it his Aunt or his wife?



Yes.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 11, 2013)

Trying to lose a few pounds. I am going on that carbs only diet.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Trying to lose a few pounds. I am going on that carbs only diet.



2 or 4 bbl?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> He should know that you need to put that in the clothes dryer. Just stupid if you ask me.



They ain't got a clothes dryer. They use the oven if it's rainin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2013)

I gotta go cook some stuff. Y'all ever had any?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 11, 2013)

I watched #Billy hold the door for an old lady yesterday. About the time she got halfway in he let it slam on her. Billy has no etiquette.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 11, 2013)

T.P. said:


> 2 or 4 bbl?



6 pack


----------



## T.P. (Apr 11, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I gotta go cook some stuff. Y'all ever had any?



Smoked some never #cooked any.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I watched #Billy hold the door for an old lady yesterday. About the time she got halfway in he let it slam on her. Billy has no etiquette.



He don't know how to act either.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 11, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> They ain't got a clothes dryer. They use the oven if it's rainin.



That is how they burnt the first trailer up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Smoked some never #cooked any.



Simmer it!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 11, 2013)

Funny that K is gone. Bet a dolla BkW shows up in a minute.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 11, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Simmer it!



Is that the same as being roasted?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> That is how they burnt the first trailer up.



They messed up big time when they tried to rig it to spin.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 11, 2013)

And toasted?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 11, 2013)

Basham bought the Wagon Wheel and it is going to reopen next Monday night. I heard that he has hired Carl Lunsford as a chef.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 11, 2013)

I heard through the grapevine that Billy is starting a new business. Gonna be washing oyster shells for seafood restaurants. Says theres good money in it.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 11, 2013)

Billy and Carl are in cahoots together. There's rumors of they're changing the name to the Flat Donut.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 11, 2013)

They are going to serve oysters on th half shell and Billy is going to be the shucker. I got to see this.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Basham bought the Wagon Wheel and it is going to reopen next Monday night. I heard that he has hired Carl Lunsford as a chef.



Basham got his greedy hands in everything. Heard that had sumpin to do with him losin' his thumbs.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 11, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> Basham got his greedy hands in everything. Heard that had sumpin to do with him losin' his thumbs.



T.P. know the story of how that happened. But I dont think he can stand to retell it.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> T.P. know the story of how that happened. But I dont think he can stand to retell it.



Some things will scar a man.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 11, 2013)

I saw a turkey riding on the back of a deer today.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 11, 2013)

It's thunderin' here...hope Billy's alright. I heard he's scared to death of storms.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 11, 2013)

Everybody meds must have kicked in early tonight.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 11, 2013)

These storms got em hidin' under their beds.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Everybody meds must have kicked in early tonight.



Mine are just starting to take effect, I have 64 minutes left.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 11, 2013)

That ol truck just came by, had a dead cow on the back. Looked like it had been hit by a car.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 11, 2013)

The word is that Lunsford makes the best fired chicken in the state. Plan on trying some of it first of the week.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 11, 2013)

T.P. said:


> That ol truck just came by, had a dead cow on the back. Looked like it had been hit by a car.



Guess Billy won the fight with the law.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 11, 2013)

Not quite. They was right behind him. Don't know if that donut can hold up to the extra weight in the back and the speed he was going. The plastic had done blew off the window.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 11, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Not quite. They was right behind him. Don't know if that donut can hold up to the extra weight in the back and the speed he was going. The plastic had done blew off the window.



He could run faster jogging.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> He could run faster jogging.



Yep, he reminds me of that mudflap guy. All leaning back and all.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 11, 2013)

Billy got a butler, I'm not sure if I'll go to see him.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 11, 2013)

Billy wants to go to Orlando on vacation but he don't think he can afford it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2013)

Chester gave me a recipe last time I saw him down in the bayou country catchin turtles, figgered I'd put it to the test.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 12, 2013)

Anybody know how Billy is? Heard him and Carl was sitting in Carl's truck drinking behind the Wagon Wheel last night. Carl was showing him his Charter Arms .38 revolver, they were trying to figure out if it was loaded and it went off. Heard it shot off the last little toe he had.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 12, 2013)

I saw Billy post on Facebook that he was gonna be fine, his transmission was in pretty bad shape though. He also said that he and Carl were no longer speaking since he refused to pay for a new tranny.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 12, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I saw Billy post on Facebook that he was gonna be fine, his transmission was in pretty bad shape though. He also said that he and Carl were no longer speaking since he refused to pay for a new tranny.



Hate that...they were like brothers.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 12, 2013)

Was there a useless members meetin' I forgot about tonight? Where all my peeps at?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 12, 2013)

I am partying with my friends up here from Moultrie. They brought oysters and Billy's nephew with them.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I am partying with my friends up here from Moultrie. They brought oysters and Billy's nephew with them.



I knew it, a party. I like oysters.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 12, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> Was there a useless members meetin' I forgot about tonight? Where all my peeps at?


I weren't invited neither. I was just being too useless to even post. 




KyDawg said:


> I am partying with my friends up here from Moultrie. They brought oysters and Billy's nephew with them.



Watch out for Billy's nephew, oysters make him frisky.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 12, 2013)

I think I drank too much of that wine the Cephus brought up here. I am feeling kinda funny.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I think I drank too much of that wine the Cephus brought up here. I am feeling kinda funny.



Sure it ain't the oysters?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 12, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> Sure it ain't the oysters?



Could be the hot sauce.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Could be the hot sauce.



I had some of the best hot sauce I ever had back in 1992. It was ...oh oh it ain't 5:00 yet.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 13, 2013)

I wonder if KD and Billy's nephew has gotten a cheese cutter yet?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 13, 2013)

How do you cut cheese?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 13, 2013)

And that's why BkW is killing more cheese cutters than you.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 13, 2013)

U had to go there! Thanks


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 13, 2013)

They got one pretty good bird today. Billy's nephew disappeared and we dont know where is is.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> They got one pretty good bird today. Billy's nephew disappeared and we dont know where is is.



Glad they got them a bird. Hope ya'll found the nephew...if not you will always be the feller who lost Billy's nephew. You know Billy holds a grudge.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 14, 2013)

Tooquarters and I went to the local juke joint tonight. Ran into some fun girls that knew Billy...hope they made it home. They were through em back pretty good. A couple of em said that Billy had broke their hearts, kinda felt sorry for em.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Apr 14, 2013)

T.P. said:


> And that's why BkW is killing more cheese cutters than you.



Thanks for running off my Wambombe Now you can set-up my blinds, carry my dekes & carry my shotgun for me.Tote the cooler with drinks and snacks......
What where U thinking!!!!


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Apr 14, 2013)

Ol k & BM when & tried to bushwack a turkey. They to sorry to even get one that way.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2013)

Buck killers Wife said:


> Ol k & BM when & tried to bushwack a turkey. They to sorry to even get one that way.



Maybe they should try at night.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 14, 2013)

I saw Billy at church this morning, he stoled $37 out of the collection plate.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I saw Billy at church this morning, he stoled $37 out of the collection plate.



Had he heard from his nephew. We haeve not heard hide nor hair from him.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 14, 2013)

He told one of the ladies in the choir that he was leaving in the morning headed on a vacation to Kentucky with family. Said he may hunt some cheese cutters while he's there.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 14, 2013)

The Preacher went out to find the left rear of his Camry up on a block, someone had stolen his donut.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2013)

I found a bus ticket stub tonight. It was for Tallahasse Fla. I think he is headed toward K and bkw.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 15, 2013)

Guess who I got from the bus station today. My job is 7 blocks from there. Bouncing off the walls in T- Town.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 15, 2013)

Better keep and eye on him, if he's anything like his uncle he'll steal the donuts out of the trunk of your car.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 15, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Better keep and eye on him, if he's anything like his uncle he'll steal the donuts out of the trunk of your car.



Wish we had a car. Hes out back setting coon traps! I told him at the Dew Drop Inn and the local store "Dilly Dally "they trade beer for coons. I told him theres cases of beer running around down there.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 15, 2013)

Billy just came back. had some girl with him! said she was living in the deerstand and wants to know if she can stay in the barn! What ta do.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 15, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Billy just came back. had some girl with him! said she was living in the deerstand and wants to know if she can stay in the barn! What ta do.



What does she look like? Does she have a boat?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 15, 2013)

No boat, but she was trolling.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 15, 2013)

Billy better be careful then, she leave him for a man with a boat.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 15, 2013)

Donut wheels are on some trailers.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 15, 2013)

KD must be chasin' a cheese cutter tonight.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 15, 2013)

Or he's out ridin' the roads lookin' for Billy's nephew.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 15, 2013)

They both the same. Istarted to blast a cutter. None left BkW done did the smackdown.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 15, 2013)

Billy and his date just asked for more T.P. Whats next.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 15, 2013)

Everybody loves T.P.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 15, 2013)

We gave them 2 rolls. 1 each. We put a buglite out by the barn to make them fell at home. Redneck entertainment.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 15, 2013)

Billy found some ol deer head out back. Wanted to know if I wanted it. No backstrap No deal......


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 15, 2013)

Billy want to know if he can use our donkey and wagon to go to town.....


----------



## T.P. (Apr 15, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Billy found some ol deer head out back. Wanted to know if I wanted it. No backstrap No deal......



I just saw Billy at BPS, he was looking at a $100 swimbait. Said he was a pro fisherman.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 15, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Billy want to know if he can use our donkey and wagon to go to town.....



The last time he used it he brought the donkey back full of gas.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 15, 2013)

He said  his g/f wanted to go to town & wanted to know if he was ready.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 15, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I just saw Billy at BPS, he was looking at a $100 swimbait. Said he was a pro fisherman.



Wehave some nice fish here... But we use Dynolure. They explode out of the water.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 15, 2013)

Billy read on the internet over at the library about telephoning catfish. I saw him the other day at Wal Mart buying a prepaid cell phone and a dipnet, said he was gonna give it a try.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 15, 2013)

I found the nephew's billfold out in the end of the driveway.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 16, 2013)

Heard that Billy quit smoking. Said it was taking up too much of his beer money.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 16, 2013)

Billy ain't none too happy right now. He saw a monster buck this morning but couldn't shoot it because it had a radio collar and ear tags. And he is trying to quit smoking while hunting, it's stinking up his truck.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 16, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Billy ain't none too happy right now. He saw a monster buck this morning but couldn't shoot it because it had a radio collar and ear tags. And he is trying to quit smoking while hunting, it's stinking up his truck.



Plus he got poison ivy and you know how he hates that.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 16, 2013)

Billyisreallymadat hiscomputer. the space bar isn'tworking.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 16, 2013)

I left them boys from Moultrie in some new woods. I am going to see how long it takes them to find their way out.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 16, 2013)

Billy's and his brother got in a knock-down drag-out last night. His brother thought he had taken his pocketbook. Turned out Billy had moved it when he was cleaning the kitchen.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 16, 2013)

I'meating ratnow Givemea minute.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 16, 2013)

Billy's brother hasn't been right since he fell out of that tree trying to get a baby crow for a pet. Claimed he could teach a crow to talk.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 16, 2013)

We had a pet crow, he could say CAR. He was in a tree by the road and his girlfriend crow was in the road eating tiny rocks. When a car was coming he would hollar: Car Car Car & she would fly up in the tree with him.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 16, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> We had a pet crow, he could say CAR. He was in a tree by the road and his girlfriend crow was in the road eating tiny rocks. When a car was coming he would hollar: Car Car Car & she would fly up in the tree with him.



What would he say when a truck came by?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 16, 2013)

Get ota da road! Ota da road! Ruck< ruck!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 16, 2013)

We have a dog that can say a few words, not many. He rubbed his paw on sand paper and said ruff. There where some people nailing on shingles and he said, Roof roof.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 16, 2013)

What would he say when he saw a tree?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 16, 2013)

Ree Ree all da way home... We had a donkey that watch T V in the barn. Ask him what he wanted to watch and he all way said. Hee Haw. he loved it.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 16, 2013)

I had a parrot that could not talk.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 16, 2013)

What a shame!

Billy is Mad at me.... He asked for some cigs & I told him I #quit.
He said I see a pack in the truck, are you sure you #quit.
I said YES, I quit given them away.... Hes steaming.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 16, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> What a shame!
> 
> Billy is Mad at me.... He asked for some cigs & I told him I #quit.
> He said I see a pack in the truck, are you sure you #quit.
> I said YES, I quit given them away.... Hes steaming.



I was at the park this morning and a lady asked if I knew about second hand smoke, she said she was breathing in half my cigarettes. I said you owe me for half a pack then.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 16, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> What a shame!
> 
> Billy is Mad at me.... He asked for some cigs & I told him I #quit.
> He said I see a pack in the truck, are you sure you #quit.
> I said YES, I quit given them away.... Hes steaming.



So i guess its your fault he went back to the bottle. You know he's been drankin' out of cans all these years.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 16, 2013)

Some are always tring to get a freebe.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 16, 2013)

KD, I have some buddies up in Kentucky right now chasing cheese cutters on their farm. I didn't realize you lived so close to them. They're in Clifty. I was just up there a little while back.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 16, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Some are always tring to get a freebe.



It's a natural transition from Frisbee to freebie.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 16, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> So i guess its your fault he went back to the bottle. You know he's been drankin' out of cans all these years.



 I'll take the blame.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 16, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> So i guess its your fault he went back to the bottle. You know he's been drankin' out of cans all these years.



Aluminum prices are down right now, so he figured he'd make more money recycling glass.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 16, 2013)

Billy just came over and ate 4 boiled eggs out of the refrigerator. That boys gotta go...and quick!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 16, 2013)

T.P. said:


> KD, I have some buddies up in Kentucky right now chasing cheese cutters on their farm. I didn't realize you lived so close to them. They're in Clifty. I was just up there a little while back.



About 12 miles or so from here. The Moultrie boys got a nice one today.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 17, 2013)

Billy just came by in that ol' pickup. Freebird was comin' out the windows along with green smoke.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 17, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Billy just came by in that ol' pickup. Freebird was comin' out the windows along with green smoke.



Blue moke is a sign of burning oil.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 17, 2013)

Pretty sure it wasn't an oil can him and Timmy and Louis was passing around the cab of that truck.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 18, 2013)

Billy is on his 43rd wife today.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 18, 2013)

She has stuck with him all day!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 18, 2013)

He hopes it last thru the nite.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 18, 2013)

When they got hitched, they shook hands.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 18, 2013)

If he don't quit chasing them cheese cutters so much he may be on 44 before long.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 18, 2013)

Would somebody tell Billy to quit riding the county road in his golfcart and shooting at turkey decoys in the clearcut? That wasn't cool.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 18, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Would somebody tell Billy to quit riding the county road in his golfcart and shooting at turkey decoys in the clearcut? That wasn't cool.



Thats not his cart, mine is missing!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 18, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Would somebody tell Billy to quit riding the county road in his golfcart and shooting at turkey decoys in the clearcut? That wasn't cool.



Did the golf cart have a donut on it?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 18, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Did the golf cart have a donut on it?



I don't know. I was trying to hide behind an oak tree. His scopes off again, by the way.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 18, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Thats not his cart, mine is missing!



Did your cart have a donut on it? Cause Billy just came by here on a golf cart rounded over with dead turkeys and two buzzards. Had a donut on the left front. It was all he could do to make a right turn.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 18, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't know. I was trying to hide behind an oak tree. His scopes off again, by the way.



It was a drive-by. He got that sideways gangsta style shooting method, he don't use the scope. That boy who hates turkeys for some reason.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 18, 2013)

T.P. said:


> It was a drive-by. He got that sideways gangsta style shooting method, he don't use the scope. That boy who hates turkeys for some reason.



He doesn't seem real fond of anything walking near the dirt road.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 18, 2013)

It had a spare donut wheel on the back. It may of had a blow out around Steward Co while he was poachen. Where you hunt Rob?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 18, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> It had a spare donut wheel on the back. It may of had a blow out around Steward Co while he was poachen. Where you hunt Rob?



Brooklyn.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 18, 2013)

1 last Question; Did this cart have a flag saying" I Fear No Beer"


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 18, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Brooklyn.



Sorry about your dekes, maybe some touch-up paint will help!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 18, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Sorry about your dekes, maybe some touch-up paint will help!



Naw, they're fine. Like i said, his scope( or aim) was off.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 18, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> 1 last Question; Did this cart have a flag saying" I Fear No Beer"



The one I saw said "licker is for ladies. Smoke 'em if u got 'em".


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 18, 2013)

T.P. said:


> The one I saw said "licker is for ladies. Smoke 'em if u got 'em".



That one was in the glovebox.....


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 18, 2013)

Sorry I am late tonight, I took the bride down to the Wagon Wheel for her anniversary. Draft beer was half off and I got her $10 worth of scratch offs.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 18, 2013)

Just heard tires a squalin' and a motor all reved up outside. Jumped up and Billy was here in the cul de sac layin' donuts in a new Mustang convertible.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 18, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> Just heard tires a squalin' and a motor all reved up outside. Jumped up and Billy was here in the cul de sac layin' donuts in a new Mustang convertible.



Now where would Billy get that kind of money?


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Now where would Billy get that kind of money?



Might of had a rich uncle/brother/cousin pass away?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 18, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> Might of had a rich uncle/brother/cousin pass away?



He might have got Basham to finance it. He only charges 32% interest. Probably got Billy to put up that old goat farm for collateral.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 18, 2013)

Saw that he built a new fire pit too.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 18, 2013)

They came back and I ran out and stopped him to see what was up. He's just test drivin' it. Had a salesman with him. He was all wide eyed and white as a sheet. Also smelled like he needed a underwear change.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 18, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> They came back and I ran out and stopped him to see what was up. He's just test drivin' it. Had a salesman with him. He was all wide eyed and white as a sheet. Also smelled like he needed a underwear change.



Wonder if he taped it.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 18, 2013)

Also found out Billy hates a limp handshake. Thought I'd stuck my hand in a bear trap when we shook hands.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Now where would Billy get that kind of money?



Last I heard he had a job pouring concrete walls. Don't know how long that will last though, he poured a wall today that was 3 feet out of square and when they stripped the forms off it looked like bees had been making honey all year on it.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 18, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> Also found out Billy hates a limp handshake. Thought I'd stuck my hand in a bear trap when we shook hands.



All of his strength is in his left hand.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 18, 2013)

BkW is stawking again. I wonder what she has up her sleeve?


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> All of his strength is in his left hand.



Tru dat...I'm gonna be pickin' my nose with my left hand for a week now!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 18, 2013)

I knew it wouldn't last long, Billy is asking around on how to sell his business.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 18, 2013)

Peanutman04 is lurking too. Must be in kahoots with BkW.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 18, 2013)

I wonder if peanut man can get me a discount on boiled peanuts.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 18, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I knew it wouldn't last long, Billy is asking around on how to sell his business.



Are you talking about his Emu operation? I thought he turned them all loose several years ago.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 18, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Peanutman04 is lurking too. Must be in kahoots with BkW.



Just ate a half jar of peanut butter and a sleeve of saltine's catchin up on ol "Billy"!


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I wonder if peanut man can get me a discount on boiled peanuts.



Billy got the last case yesterdee! Mite can get some bout august!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 18, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Just ate a half jar of peanut butter and a sleeve of saltine's catchin up on ol "Billy"!



Billy used to work at a peanut farm down in Chula.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 18, 2013)

Peanutman04 gets the first OABA. Congatulations. We do expect a speach.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Billy used to work at a peanut farm down in Chula.



Yes sir! That was before he fell in the pit and hurt hisself! Last I heard he got paid pretty good for that one!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 18, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Yes sir! That was before he fell in the pit and hurt hisself! Last I heard he got paid pretty good for that one!



Bet you $5 he was drinking moonshine.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Peanutman04 gets the first OABA. Congatulations. We do expect a speach.



Thanks! First of all I'd like to thank God! Then of course I couldn't have done it without billy! He is such an inspiration!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 18, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Thanks! First of all I'd like to thank God! Then of course I couldn't have done it without billy! He is such an inspiration!



Here Here.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Bet you $5 he was drinking moonshine.



Na! Not that nite, He was tearing up that "Old Charter"!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 18, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Na! Not that nite, He was tearing up that "Old Charter"!



He must have drove that old truck with the donut wheel down to Tifton and got the OC.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> He must have drove that old truck with the donut wheel down to Tifton and got the OC.



He didn't get in Tifton, cause we's a dry county! I believe he got it down there in Beerian Co.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 18, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> He didn't get in Tifton, cause we's a dry county! I believe he got it down there in Beerian Co.



Well he could have went to Moultrie, but I think he is still wanted in Colquitt county. He skipped bond down there for stealing parking meters.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 18, 2013)

Oh yea! I saw Billy today at the closed gates on River Creek WMA. He was going #1 when I pulled up and then tried to come shake my limp hand! He told me to tell you Happy Anniversary!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2013)

Somebody stole Billy's favorite Bar. It was in an old converted house trailer. They just hooked up to it in the middle of the night, and pulled it away.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 19, 2013)

I saw that on the news this morning. Prayers sent for Billy. I bet that was a rude awakening when he stepped out the door this morning and the ground was moving 55 mph. They said if he hasn't of been so drunk it would have killed him.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 19, 2013)

I hate it I missed peanutman04 getting the first ever OABA. Dang meds.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2013)

I think the only injuries he had came from that beer mug he had in his hand.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I hate it I missed peanutman04 getting the first ever OABA. Dang meds.



I thought he gave a brief but nice acceptance speech.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2013)

When Billy got home from the hospital there was a 6' water snake under that old truck. He thought it was a copperhead and tried to kill it with that old pistol and shot a hole in the oil pan.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I thought he gave a brief but nice acceptance speech.



Yes, I saw that. It seemed very well prepared for someone who only moments before had received such a high honor award. Something doesn't sit well with me for some reason.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 19, 2013)

Y'all got Billy's #, call him and see if he wants this old microwave.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> When Billy got home from the hospital there was a 6' water snake under that old truck. He thought it was a copperhead and tried to kill it with that old pistol and shot a hole in the oil pan.



That was then same truck his buddy shot a hole in the transmission last week.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 19, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all got Billy's #, call him and see if he wants this old microwave.



Does it work? He won't take it if it works.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all got Billy's #, call him and see if he wants this old microwave.



He swore off microwaves after he tried to cook 2 dozen easter eggs in one. Law thought a drug lab had exploded an it took an enviornmental crew 2 weeks to clean it up. Billy didn't even thank them.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 19, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Does it work? He won't take it if it works.



Heck yeah it works, just don't heat nothin up!



KyDawg said:


> He swore off microwaves after he tried to cook 2 dozen easter eggs in one. Law thought a drug lab had exploded an it took an enviornmental crew 2 weeks to clean it up. Billy didn't even thank them.



Maybe he can part it out.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 19, 2013)

Billy called the other night wanting advice on how to prepare a resume. I wonder why he is needing one?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 19, 2013)

I hope NE GA pappy ain't trying to get an award. Maybe someone should tell him.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 19, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Billy called the other night wanting advice on how to prepare a resume. I wonder why he is needing one?



I think he's lookin for a management position down at the scrap yard.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2013)

I thought he was trying to buy a small business in metro Atlanta. Dumb as he is he, probably thinks he needs one for that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 19, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I hope NE GA pappy ain't trying to get an award. Maybe someone should tell him.



I could use a reward!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I hope NE GA pappy ain't trying to get an award. Maybe someone should tell him.



Were we going to give one to every new poster or just the first one. We were getting ready to vote on that last meeting, then somebody opened that bottle of OC.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 19, 2013)

I just saw Billy at the Waffle House. I walked in and Billy was covered with the blood and one of the waitresses teeth were knocked out. Turns out there had been no fight, Billy had just spilled the ketchup.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2013)

I saw him down at that Ace's pay-day loan and check cashing jont in the strip mall. Maybe he is trying to buy that small business in Metro.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Were we going to give one to every new poster or just the first one. We were getting ready to vote on that last meeting, then somebody opened that bottle of OC.



Now that you mention it, peanutman04 brought that bottle to the meeting, then he gets the very first OABA award a short while later. Did anyone notice what peanutman04 was driving?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Now that you mention it, peanutman04 brought that bottle to the meeting, then he gets the very first OABA award a short while later. Did anyone notice what peanutman04 was driving?



He did say that Billy had a big influence on him.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2013)

I ran down to the Wagon Wheel to pick up some chili dogs for supper. Billy and Basham were sitting in that last booth talking real low.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I ran down to the Wagon Wheel to pick up some chili dogs for supper. Billy and Basham were sitting in that last booth talking real low.



I think they were trying to figure out how to tell folks they had shot a garden hose thinking it was a snake.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2013)

Wonder if will ever get that old truck running again.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Wonder if will ever get that old truck running again.



He's been looking around for used donuts but isn't having any luck finding one. He said he knew a place that had to have some and was leaving late tonight to go buy one.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2013)

They found Billy's missing bar. It was down in Chula and and the two guys that stole it were inside passed out drunk.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> They found Billy's missing bar. It was down in Chula and and the two guys that stole it were inside passed out drunk.



That must be why Billy was asking the towing capacity of his F-100. He's gonna go up and get it himself.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2013)

T.P. said:


> That must be why Billy was asking the towing capacity of his F-100. He's gonna go up and get it himself.



You know that Peanutman04 is from Chula.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2013)

T.P. said:


> He's been looking around for used donuts but isn't having any luck finding one. He said he knew a place that had to have some and was leaving late tonight to go buy one.



He better get an oil pan too.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You know that Peanutman04 is from Chula.



I do now.... 

I knew I had heard of him before. When Billy was doing time down in Fla State Prison, his cellmate went by "peanutman".


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I do now....
> 
> I knew I had heard of him before. When Billy was doing time down in Fla State Prison, his cellmate went by "peanutman".



Dont think it is the same guy. That "peanutman" only had one arm also. They used too hand cuff them together.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2013)

A lot of people have disappeared tonight. Hope everyone is allright.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> A lot of people have disappeared tonight. Hope everyone is allright.



It's all those folks that have to work all week. Seems like every Friday they have to go somewhere to unwind from the stressful week of working. Glad I don't have to do that.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2013)

Billy told me one time that he quit watching the Andy Griffith show when it went to color, because all he had was a black and white TV.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 19, 2013)

Marlene had to call the cops on Billy again tonight. She caught him putting mail in her box again.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2013)

More than likely it was his bills.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2013)

Man win an OABA and dont even show up the next night.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Man win an OABA and dont even show up the next night.



I been saying something wasn't right about peanutman04. You know they called Jimmy Carter-peanutman.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 19, 2013)

Billy just came by in that ol' truck, looks like he found him a new donut. He had an old rotary phone mounted up on the dash acting like he had a cellphone. He was talking on it when he drove by.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Billy just came by in that ol' truck, looks like he found him a new donut. He had an old rotary phone mounted up on the dash acting like he had a cellphone. He was talking on it when he drove by.



Billy always like to show off. He used to ride around in the middle of July with the windows rolled up on that old truck, so people would think it had AC in it.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 19, 2013)

LoL...That reminds me of the time he bought that typewriter and sat it in front of the tv and when his friends would come over he'd say he was controlling which shows got aired for the night. He had the TV guide memorized.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2013)

He took the magazine out of that red ryder BB gun and told everybody it was a shotgun, when he was a kid.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2013)

He would also take one of the spark plug wires off that old Studebaker and tell people it had a 3/4 racing cam in it.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm here! Me and Billy got into 2nite! He was pretty mad bout the bar! He tried to hit me with that empty OC bottle! We going to get a full one now!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> I'm here! Me and Billy got into 2nite! He was pretty mad bout the bar! He tried to hit me with that empty OC bottle! We going to get a full one now!



Don't go to Moultrie. I done told you Billy is wanted down there.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 19, 2013)

We headed towards Allbeny! He said they had some deals over there!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> We headed towards Allbeny! He said they had some deals over there!



Do not go to Joe's cellar.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 19, 2013)

I ain't scared, Billy has is old trusty pocket nife! You no what Billy always says!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> I ain't scared, Billy has is old trusty pocket nife! You no what Billy always says!



Be sure he has in the right pocket. Or should that be the left pocket.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 19, 2013)

Hey Billy just Won 27 $ on a lucky 7 scratch off! He said we was getting the good stuff 2nite!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 19, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> I ain't scared, Billy has is old trusty pocket nife! You no what Billy always says!



"It puts the lotion on it's skin"?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 20, 2013)

I saw Billy Turkey hunting down by the Railroad track this morning. I came by later and he was coming out of the woods with 2 birds and a big smile on his face. Hope he dont try to eat them Buzzards.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 20, 2013)

An old truck just came by going real slow, followed closely by a minivan with "Go Billy!! Class of 2013!!" painted on the side.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I saw Billy Turkey hunting down by the Railroad track this morning. I came by later and he was coming out of the woods with 2 birds and a big smile on his face. Hope he dont try to eat them Buzzards.



I saw that too. He pulled behind his camper and started cleaning them with a hatchet. Hollered at Louise to bring him a beer and get some wood in the oven and hurry up and light it.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 20, 2013)

Billy also told her to get that new bag of pork skins out of the storage trailer, said they was eatin' right tonight!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 20, 2013)

T.P. said:


> An old truck just came by going real slow, followed closely by a minivan with "Go Billy!! Class of 2013!!" painted on the side.



He was probably Chaperone for his aunt Gurdy's kid for prom night.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 20, 2013)

Dont think Billy will eat any of that Buzzard. He is on a diet, nothing but pork skins and fish steaks, or sardines.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 20, 2013)

I was on the way home a little while ago and saw Billy on the side of the road. His donut had came off the rim. I asked if I could help, he said no, AAA was on their way.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 20, 2013)

When I cam by he was holding up some kinda Crazy Sign.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 20, 2013)

Billy's aunt was in the paper tonight. Said last night around midnight someone was standing at the edge of her yard making cow sounds. Said her two dogs ran to the edge of the yard and whoever it was ran off through the woods.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 20, 2013)

Billy came by my house today and borrowed a duffel bag and a shovel. Wouldn't say what he was up to.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 20, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Billy's aunt was in the paper tonight. Said last night around midnight someone was standing at the edge of her yard making cow sounds. Said her two dogs ran to the edge of the yard and whoever it was ran off through the woods.



Bet it was Buckfiddy. Prolly been in his girlfriends corn liker.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Bet it was Buckfiddy. Prolly been in his girlfriends corn liker.



She has some mean ankle biters.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 20, 2013)

Watch it guys the Sarge is watching us.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2013)

I heard some crows caw'n last night. Somethin wasn't right!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 21, 2013)

Went to the video store last night and Billy was there looking at Richard Simmons workout videos. He had some girl with him that was sitting in the truck drinking a wine cooler and smoking a cigar and talking on his dash mounted rotary cell phone.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2013)

My phone rang 3 times right before the crows were caw'n.....unlisted #.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 21, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Went to the video store last night and Billy was there looking at Richard Simmons workout videos. He had some girl with him that was sitting in the truck drinking a wine cooler and smoking a cigar and talking on his dash mounted rotary cell phone.



Somethin' was up. That phone is only used in emergencies...it's red you know.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 21, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> Somethin' was up. That phone is only used in emergencies...it's red you know.



I know, the light wasn't even blinking.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 21, 2013)

KD must be at the Wagon Wheel again tonight. I think it's sixteen beer Sunday today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2013)

He's liable to come back broke.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2013)

The Wagon Wheel was hoping tonight. Billy was celebrating like he just won the lottery, and Basham was giving away free drinks. Something is up.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2013)

I think I saw BKW playing the pinball machine.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> The Wagon Wheel was hoping tonight. Billy was celebrating like he just won the lottery, and Basham was giving away free drinks. Something is up.



They mighta turned buckfiddy upside down.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> They mighta turned buckfiddy upside down.



Basham did say something about his ankle getting bit.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 21, 2013)

Just heard an APB come over the scanner for Basham. Seems he's in a bit of trouble.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Just heard an APB come over the scanner for Basham. Seems he's in a bit of trouble.



Wonder if he will represent himself TP?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2013)

Billy lost his job at the saw mill because of the new tobacco policy. Basham trying to sue the mill.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 21, 2013)

I hope Basham doesn't let me down again.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 21, 2013)

He told me this time he'd get me enough money to go on an Orlando vacation.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> He told me this time he'd get me enough money to go on an Orlando vacation.



He pulled that trick on me one time. Got me reservations down there. We drove all the way and when we got to the adress it was a KOA campground and we were in a car. The Disney tickets were some he had cut out of a magazine and ran through a copier.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 21, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Just heard an APB come over the scanner for Basham. Seems he's in a bit of trouble.



Basham just called me. Said my case was gonna be put on the back burner. He got busted sellin' stole Iphones outta the trunk of his car behind the Wagon Wheel.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> Basham just called me. Said my case was gonna be put on the back burner. He got busted sellin' stole Iphones outta the trunk of his car behind the Wagon Wheel.



That tell you anything about your Orlando trip?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2013)

Everything's in a mess in Uselessville


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> That tell you anything about your Orlando trip?



Ain't gonna happen...Tooquarters is upset.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Everything's in a mess in Uselessville



Too many people trusted Basham Jeff.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm goin' down to bailout Basham...nobody else will go his bail.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> I'm goin' down to bailout Basham...nobody else will go his bail.



Better be careful, Dawg! Basham'll try to drag you in.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> I'm goin' down to bailout Basham...nobody else will go his bail.



I am going to bed so dont call me when you find your self in there with him. Jeff wasn't lying.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2013)

Litttle something for Eagle Eye 444 to have with his coffe in the morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I am going to bed so dont call me when you find your self in there with him. Jeff wasn't lying.



Think I'll go lay low too.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 22, 2013)

I just left Greenville, South Carolina where Billy is working on a steel erection crew. That boy is dumber than a sack of golf balls.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2013)

They say he is a pretty good Hand when he is sober.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 22, 2013)

Billy got threw out of a ballgame one time, he wouldn't clap after the national anthem.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 22, 2013)

Fishfryer is looking. I bet he's scratchin' his head about now.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Fishfryer is looking. I bet he's scratchin' his head about now.




I saw him today out in his yard picking up pecan limbs


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2013)

BkW and me(or is it I) are going down to the Wagon Wheel for drinks and chiliedogs. Maybe some pickled  boiled eggs also, Then we are going to bed and try and talk about is there more room in or out!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> BkW and me(or is it I) are going down to the Wagon Wheel for drinks and chiliedogs. Maybe some pickled  boiled eggs also, Then we are going to bed and try and talk about is there more room in or out!




Go easy on that new hot sauce they got down there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2013)

I like my chili dogs heated up.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2013)

Billy broke his favorite pair of sunglasses.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm back! That "good stuff" me and Billy got this weekend, give me the sqirts!


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Billy broke his favorite pair of sunglasses.



Was they on when they got broke?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2013)

I think they fell out of his pocket and into a chipper.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 22, 2013)

I guess he's gone have to break down and go to wally world and get another pair! Man Billy hates wally!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 22, 2013)

Billy ate at the Waffle House, he had a waitress coming on to him. Billy said no thanks! So you know it was bad.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I like my chili dogs heated up.



Nothing better than a chillidog without chilli.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2013)

Billy quit that job in Greenville. Quit right after lunch, and they could not make the last lift. The foreman said they were a hand short.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Nothing better than a chillidog without chilli.




I always tell'em to "hold the chili".


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I always tell'em to "hold the chili".



I tell them to hold the bun.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2013)

How was the WW km?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> How was the WW km?



Last I heard, no TP.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2013)

I went hunten to day and saw nutten but jakes and hens... How many points for a hen in the challenge?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Last I heard, no TP.



He might have went to Chula.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 22, 2013)

K may have had a run-in with Billy's brother in law, Butch. I was told he was down there tonight and was getting drunk and loud.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> How was the WW km?



ALSOME like total rad! we enjoyed the little barroom brawl. BkW broke a nail poken people in the eye! I have a scratched eye now. We will do it again.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2013)

T.P. said:


> K may have had a run-in with Billy's brother in law, Butch. I was told he was down there tonight and was getting drunk and loud.



Butch never could hold his liker, give him a couple of fiths and he is history.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2013)

T.P. said:


> K may have had a run-in with Billy's brother in law, Butch. I was told he was down there tonight and was getting drunk and loud.



An't much to him! Nutten like a well placed pitch with a 8 ball side da head.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 22, 2013)

Butch married Billy's brother, Jamie. Jamie is Billy's half-brother from his mothers second husband, Buddy. That Butch can be soooo obnoxious when he has too many wine coolers, pitches some real hissys.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 22, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> An't much to him! Nutten like a well placed pitch with a 8 ball side da head.



He don't mean no harm.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2013)

Some said it was not fair, but I called it. 8 ball in left ear!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2013)

Is Butch Billy's half brother or his Uncle.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2013)

T.P. said:


> He don't mean no harm.



He shoulda paid BkW for the pinball bet on who was gonna hit high score.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Is Butch Billy's half brother or his Uncle.



Most folks call him his half-aunt.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 22, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> He shoulda paid BkW for the pinball bet on who was gonna hit high score.



Y'all should have give him a little bit of credit, he can barely mash the flipper buttons.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> He shoulda paid BkW for the pinball bet on who was gonna hit high score.



Billy is the best pinball player in that family.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2013)

That new drink at the W/W has a bite to it! Its called the rattlesnake. When it strikes ya, you fall up errr I mean down.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Billy is the best pinball player in that family.



He's a pinball wizard. Fastest hand in the south.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 22, 2013)

6 members viewing. One more will break the record.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2013)

m1rt2n3 might get an OABA.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Y'all should have give him a little bit of credit, he can barely mash the flipper buttons.


 She said it not her fault his pet snappen turtle likes fingers.



KyDawg said:


> Billy is the best pinball player in that family.


 There best ain't good enuff


----------



## T.P. (Apr 22, 2013)

peanutman04 and buckfiddy aren't saying a word, I wonder why....?


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 22, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> That new drink at the W/W has a bite to it! Its called the rattlesnake. When it strikes ya, you fall up errr I mean down.



That new drink have any OC in it?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 22, 2013)

m1rt2n3 is gonna have to wait. All OABA's are off until we further investigate peanutman04's award at the next meeting.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2013)

I didnt't mean to scare m1rt off.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 22, 2013)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 6 (6 members and 0 guests) 

Tonight could be the night Billy shines!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2013)

Billy used have m 1 of them rt's 2.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2013)

T.P. said:


> He's a pinball wizard. Fastest hand in the south.



Best I ever saw was that lil dude they call Taco.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Best I ever saw was that lil dude they call Taco.



The little guy that worked for the phone company? Taco Bell?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2013)

Billy wrecked that RT. It had 4 on the floor and he tried to speed shift it one night out on Blanton's curve.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2013)

Tequilla ya and lime juice with a twita venioum. You  chase it with a water moccasin. Thats a colt 45 with a shot of V O in it


----------



## T.P. (Apr 22, 2013)

Record broken
4/22/13 @ 9:15pm

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 7 (7 members and 0 guests)  
T.P.*, Jeff C., kmckinnie, KyDawg+, NE GA Pappy, peanutman04, buckfiddy


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2013)

T.P. said:


> The little guy that worked for the phone company? Taco Bell?



Nah, his real name was Heime.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 22, 2013)

Man it's good to have friends. I went to bail out Basham last night and when I go in they are turning him loose, turns out it weren't his car with the stolen Iphones. Well I go out to leave and they are givin' me a ticket for parkin' in a handicap space. Well I try to talk my way out of it and they do more checkin' and find my unpaid traffic tickets. They locked me up! I called Basham to come back and bail me out and he said no, he don't bail out nobody since he bailed out his mom for bad checks and she skipped town on him. Well I called KD and the phone just rings, called T.P. and the operator said it had been disconnected. I couldn't call Jeff because he won't give me his number. Didn't want to call Tooquarters but I finally did and she let me stay in over night because she didn't want me to bail out Basham in the first place. I get home and fiqure my peeps are worried about me and ya'll aint even missed me.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 22, 2013)

T.P. said:


> The little guy that worked for the phone company? Taco Bell?



Taco Bell is pretty dang good!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Record broken
> 4/22/13 @ 9:15pm
> 
> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 7 (7 members and 0 guests)
> T.P.*, Jeff C., kmckinnie, KyDawg+, NE GA Pappy, peanutman04, buckfiddy


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2013)

Why are 6 or more folks at the wagon wheel doing in the back of the parken lot circled up. Just asken.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2013)

Crown me!!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> Man it's good to have friends. I went to bail out Basham last night and when I go in they are turning him loose, turns out it weren't his car with the stolen Iphones. Well I go out to leave and they are givin' me a ticket for parkin' in a handicap space. Well I try to talk my way out of it and they do more checkin' and find my unpaid traffic tickets. They locked me up! I called Basham to come back and bail me out and he said no, he don't bail out nobody since he bailed out his mom for bad checks and she skipped town on him. Well I called KD and the phone just rings, called T.P. and the operator said it had been disconnected. I couldn't call Jeff because he won't give me his number. Didn't want to call Tooquarters but I finally did and she let me stay in over night because she didn't want me to bail out Basham in the first place. I get home and fiqure my peeps are worried about me and ya'll aint even missed me.



Jeff and I both tried to warn you about Basham.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Crown me!!



Billy's pretty good at checkers too!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 22, 2013)

T.P. said:


> peanutman04 and buckfiddy aren't saying a word, I wonder why....?





buckfiddy said:


> Man it's good to have friends. I went to bail out Basham last night and when I go in they are turning him loose, turns out it weren't his car with the stolen Iphones. Well I go out to leave and they are givin' me a ticket for parkin' in a handicap space. Well I try to talk my way out of it and they do more checkin' and find my unpaid traffic tickets. They locked me up! I called Basham to come back and bail me out and he said no, he don't bail out nobody since he bailed out his mom for bad checks and she skipped town on him. Well I called KD and the phone just rings, called T.P. and the operator said it had been disconnected. I couldn't call Jeff because he won't give me his number. Didn't want to call Tooquarters but I finally did and she let me stay in over night because she didn't want me to bail out Basham in the first place. I get home and fiqure my peeps are worried about me and ya'll aint even missed me.



I was axin 'bout you no more than 10 minutes ago. Yeah, sorry about the phone call deal, I ain't got no minutes right now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> Man it's good to have friends. I went to bail out Basham last night and when I go in they are turning him loose, turns out it weren't his car with the stolen Iphones. Well I go out to leave and they are givin' me a ticket for parkin' in a handicap space. Well I try to talk my way out of it and they do more checkin' and find my unpaid traffic tickets. They locked me up! I called Basham to come back and bail me out and he said no, he don't bail out nobody since he bailed out his mom for bad checks and she skipped town on him. Well I called KD and the phone just rings, called T.P. and the operator said it had been disconnected. I couldn't call Jeff because he won't give me his number. Didn't want to call Tooquarters but I finally did and she let me stay in over night because she didn't want me to bail out Basham in the first place. I get home and fiqure my peeps are worried about me and ya'll aint even missed me.



I tried to warn ya, but I called you Dawg, so you probably thought I was talkin to Ky.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2013)

I told that new gal at the WW to hold the chili and when she came back she had a handful.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2013)

I have no phone and I keep the fish I catch just like billy to feed the people at the party that bring beer.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2013)

Come on, Pappy!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I told that new gal at the WW to hold the chili and when she came back she had a handful.



You orta seen what she had it her hand when billy whispered in her ear.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2013)

Happy Birthday to that gal that works in the massage parlor!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I told that new gal at the WW to hold the chili and when she came back she had a handful.



I asked her what was on tap and she told me they didnt get that station, since their cable was cut off.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> You orta seen what she had it her hand when billy whispered in her ear.



I bet she's that lil girl that used to sit on the curb and eat dirt, then go wash her mouth out with soap.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Happy Birthday to that gal that works in the massage parlor!



She just learning but billy and I don't care.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2013)

I think we should take up a collection get the WW a new pair of rabbit ears. I tried to watch a Braves game down there last week and the picture was so snowy, I had to put a coat on.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 22, 2013)

Any of ya'll know Mac "The Knife"? He was in the cell next to me. Man does he have some stories to tell.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2013)

Somebody told her to go tell her Momma she wants her, she'd take off for home.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 22, 2013)

Who's your pappy?
Who's your baby?
Who's your man?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Happy Birthday to that gal that works in the massage parlor!



She didn't even mention it to Billy when he was there on his lunch break today? Or maybe she did, Billy don't understand Korean so good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> Any of ya'll know Mac "The Knife"? He was in the cell next to me. Man does he have some stories to tell.



Yes he does, but he ain't all that sharp.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2013)

I believe Pappy will post tomorrow tonight.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2013)

Have yall heard, Theres a new thread out! Who wants to quit chewing gum!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I told that new gal at the WW to hold the chili and when she came back she had a handful.



What'd she look like? Billy would have just ate it out of her hand with a spoon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2013)

T.P. said:


> She didn't even mention it to Billy when he was there on his lunch break today? Or maybe she did, Billy don't understand Korean so good.



He can't tell the difference tween North and South.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Who's your pappy?
> Who's your baby?
> Who's your man?



You have not said anything for 10 minutes and thats the best you have.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2013)

T.P. said:


> What'd she look like? Billy would have just ate it out of her hand with a spoon.



Depends on how much you've had to drink.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2013)

Yall know the differance between a dog & a fox?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Come on, Pappy!


Pappy's done shagged on outta here.



KyDawg said:


> I think we should take up a collection get the WW a new pair of rabbit ears. I tried to watch a Braves game down there last week and the picture was so snowy, I had to put a coat on.






buckfiddy said:


> Any of ya'll know Mac "The Knife"? He was in the cell next to me. Man does he have some stories to tell.


Yeah, he post a lot down in the hobby section, i forget his screen name.



KyDawg said:


> I believe Pappy will post tomorrow tonight.


He's been here too many times without posting, I believe he's just a lurker.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> You have not said anything for 10 minutes and thats the best you have.



Peanutman's tryin to get to the bottom of somethin.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Yall know the differance between a dog & a fox?



Billy knows.......


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2013)

Billy's sister is playing pro poker now. She won $17 over in Macon last weekend.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Pappy's done shagged on outta here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like to lurk on them lurkers.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Peanutman's tryin to get to the bottom of somethin.



I think he's already gotten to the bottom of a bottle of OC.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Billy knows.......



Foxes have kits.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Billy's sister is playing pro poker now. She won $17 over in Macon last weekend.



She's probably already spent it on more pink flamingos.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2013)

Pappy is gonna post any second.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Foxes have kits.



About a 12 pack! Thats the differ between a fox and a dog.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 22, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I think he's already gotten to the bottom of a bottle of OC.



Werkin on it! Watch it kmc bkw gone put some knots on yo' head!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Werkin on it! Watch it kmc bkw gone put some knots on yo' head!



They neva go down.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 22, 2013)

Pappy, just do it.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2013)

The WW has a flat screen TV now.  Butch threw the old one in the parking lot and ran over it with that old Lincoln.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> The WW has a flat screen TV now.  Butch threw the old one in the parking lot and ran over it with that old Lincoln.



Dear Lord! That old tv probably weighed 400lbs. I hope that ol' Lincoln is ok?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> The WW has a flat screen TV now.  Butch threw the old one in the parking lot and ran over it with that old Lincoln.



I got an old microwave I might donate.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> The WW has a flat screen TV now.  Butch threw the old one in the parking lot and ran over it with that old Lincoln.



Theres a video on u tube about it now!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Dear Lord! That old tv probably weighed 400lbs. I hope that ol' Lincoln is ok?



It will prolly have a coupla donuts on it tomorrow.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I got an old microwave I might donate.



Does it work? Billy will take it if it works!


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I got an old microwave I might donate.



Does it have one of them rotating treys in it? I mite no someone that would b interested.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2013)

Billy was at our camp one nite and its on u tube!!!! Look up
" A Nite at the Hunting Camp" Thats billy at his best!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 22, 2013)

Pappy is back.....


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2013)

Never seen a micro wave that had one of them in it.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 22, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Billy was at our camp one nite and its on u tube!!!! Look up
> " A Nite at the Hunting Camp" Thats billy at his best!



Billy and his brother was working that big ol' pole!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2013)

Hey Jeff, Billy is looking for a job, I told him to send you a resume.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Does it have one of them rotating treys in it? I mite no someone that would b interested.



Sho does. GE Profile-over range. Needs a magnatron.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Jeff, Billy is looking for a job, I told him to send you a resume.



He'd jus drag up and leave me in a bind


----------



## T.P. (Apr 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Jeff, Billy is looking for a job, I told him to send you a resume.



Billy is a smoker, JeffC won't hire him because of the insurance. Plus, when Billy's a burnin' one, his productivity gets out of hand.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Sho does. GE Profile-over range. Needs a magnatron.



Billy has several used magnatrons, but his all have reflux capacitors on them.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2013)

I knew I should'nt have eaten that chili out of her hand.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Billy and his brother was working that big ol' pole!



Google it, they where at our camp.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2013)

You did, you did!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Billy is a smoker, JeffC won't hire him because of the insurance. Plus, when Billy's a burnin' one, his productivity gets out of hand.



Plus, he'll be bummin off of me all the time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2013)

Pappy's fixin to post.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Billy is a smoker, JeffC won't hire him because of the insurance. Plus, when Billy's a burnin' one, his productivity gets out of hand.



Plus Billy will only work for a LLC.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2013)

Yeah, I'm just a soul provider.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2013)

Come on pappy, You ain't got no NE Ga, in ya if you don't post.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2013)

Wonder where Billy got holt of that fancy scooter he was ridin up in N. Georgia?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Wonder where Billy got holt of that fancy scooter he was ridin up in N. Georgia?



I bet he skips the Helen leg of that trip. He is wanted up there for catching trout in a seine.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 22, 2013)

I think pappy is workin' us.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I bet he skips the Helen leg of that trip. He is wanted up there for catching trout in a seine.



I guess he thought that was sneakier than M-80's.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah, I'm just a soul provider.



I'm just a small business man . Got that from my mothers side.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Wonder where Billy got holt of that fancy scooter he was ridin up in N. Georgia?



Tocca Scooter Shop! They do some good work!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2013)

I think he reads slow and is on page 9.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2013)

I saw Basham digging beer cans out of a dumpster today.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 22, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I think pappy is workin' us.



I mean....just when you think you got him figured out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I think pappy is workin' us.




He might know Basham.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 22, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> I think he reads slow and is on page 9.



Maybe after we go to bed he'll stay up late tonight and catch up and be right there with us tomorrow night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I'm just a small business man . Got that from my mothers side.



My resume=will work for food!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2013)

Secret Double agent.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Maybe after we go to bed he'll stay up late tonight and catch up and be right there with us tomorrow night.



Long as he don't post before 5:00.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 22, 2013)

Pappy just passed out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Pappy just passed out.



He don't sleep long.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2013)

I think we need to have a membership drive.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I think we need to have a membership drive.



I'll donate the microwave.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2013)

I will donate two Donut spares.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2013)

Peanutman should throw in a bottle of OC.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2013)

Catch up with y'all tomorrow! Them gut bombs down at the WW tore me up.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Peanutman should throw in a bottle of OC.



Naw! I'll just put my award back out there, since it is up for discussion any how.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Naw! I'll just put my award back out there, since it is up for discussion any how.



I think a membership drive is useless.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 22, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Naw! I'll just put my award back out there, since it is up for discussion any how.



On 2nd thought! I will put 2nites bottle up!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> On 2nd thought! I will put 2nites bottle up!



An empty bottle is useless.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> An empty bottle is useless.



Shoot! Billy has many uses for empty bottles!


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 22, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Shoot! Billy has many uses for empty bottles!



I like putting a little note in mine and then throw them in the ditch.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 22, 2013)

I've noticed Billy likes his women a little heavy. He asked out my fat aunt LouLou today.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 22, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Shoot! Billy has many uses for empty bottles!



U otta c them signs Billy popped with them bottles! I am telling yall that jokers got an arm on him! Of course I think that's what got him in trouble in Molttree!


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 22, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> I've noticed Billy likes his women a little heavy. He asked out my fat aunt LouLou today.



You talkin bout Big LouLou from Toccoa?


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 22, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> You talkin bout Big LouLou from Toccoa?



Nah...different LouLou.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2013)

Billy and I went fishen today. He caught a 5 pd shoal bass, looked at it and tossed it back. Said he read they have worms & they don't eat biggens. I kept mine so we could have a fry! He wishes he kept his now.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2013)

We went somers else and he looked at one fellow and said I bet he ain't got no w m a stamp. I said fool you ain't got one either. He got a verbal warning. The other fellow had one.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 23, 2013)

Last time me and Billy went trout fishin' we were just gettin' started and I heard Billy say here's the game warden. Well I threw my rod down and took off runnin' down the river. Well the gw chased me mabey a mile before I got wore out. He said I want to see your fishing license, so I pulled em out and handed em to him. He asked me why I ran since I had license...I said because my fishin' pard don't have any. Billy has never bought a license for anything.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2013)

Billy Bought some of that new water reppelant stuff that Jeff invented. He was spraying it on his chickens today. Said that was easier than building a coop.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2013)

Heard that Billy and that pet Buck he has in his backyard are going to be in a K-Mart commercial.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2013)

Spitfire might get the OABA.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2013)

Hes from Hart co. been here sence 04 and it would be his 24th post! I say no way...


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2013)

Billy said he wanted a cougar story, headed to the W/W and wants to know how to embed a video.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hey pappy!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Hey pappy!



Whats up in Chula my friend?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2013)

Billy said P-nut got snake bit! Hope hes ok. BkW is his turkey hunten hero!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Billy said he wanted a cougar story, headed to the W/W and wants to know how to embed a video.



I think T.P. is down there tonight in the dart tournament. Hope he dont get into it with Billy.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Whats up in Chula my friend?



Been turkey huntin! Poppin some tops now!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2013)

Pappy better hurry if he is gonna beat spitfire.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Pappy better hurry if he is gonna beat spitfire.



No way spitfire beats pappy! Wanna bet!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2013)

Wonder if they grow Chufas in Chula.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> No way spitfire beats pappy! Wanna bet!



Naw spitfire done up and left.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2013)

I predicted Pappy would post tonight, but he gonna let me down.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Wonder if they grow Chufas in Chula.



Yea we grow the stew out of em here! We don't have to worry bout no turkey eatin them either!


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I think T.P. is down there tonight in the dart tournament. Hope he dont get into it with Billy.



T.P. and Billy on the outs?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2013)

Come on fiddy,


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> T.P. and Billy on the outs?



More like the ins, They been haven run ins.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> T.P. and Billy on the outs?



Yeah, Billy said that T.P. stole them beer cans out of the dumpster before he and Basham could get to them.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 23, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> T.P. and Billy on the outs?



TP got Billy n the arm with a stray dart! Man I hate for TP! He better run till Billy calms down!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2013)

I am thinking about going to Florida, BKW told me they were going to have a oyster roast down at St. Marks.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2013)

Pappy is our most loyal follower, I am going to have to think up some kind of a reward for him.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2013)

More like Quitman, Oh that right sge said I could go this weekend... Hey wait a minute what she planning.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> More like Quitman, Oh that right sge said I could go this weekend... Hey wait a minute what she planning.



Dont think you were invited.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Pappy is our most loyal follower, I am going to have to think up some kind of a reward for him.



We will give him the key to Chula for a day if he post 2nite!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> We will give him the key to Chula for a day if he post 2nite!



Will it fit all three houses?


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 23, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> We will give him the key to Chula for a day if he post 2nite!



If I can find it! Billy throwed it in the pile of p-nut hulls behind the shellar building!


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Will it fit all three houses?



Toccoa Yankees moved in last week, so now we have 4 houses!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2013)

Billy was tellen me about a lady licken his saltblock & got it on video.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Will it fit all three houses?



You countin house trailors?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> You countin house trailors?



Adairville Ky. is a big town, we have a stop sign.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2013)

Billy wants to buy tame turkeys and turn them lose in chula. Says noone there will hurt them.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 23, 2013)

Billy makes his ol' ladies leave the toilet seat up! Say's he don't want to touch anything their but has been sittin on! I agree with Billy!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2013)

Me 3


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 23, 2013)

Pappy you leave the seat up or down?


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 23, 2013)

NE GA Pappy! KyDawg said he would give you a 100 if you post in this thread!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2013)

Getting worried about T.P. Hope Butch and Billy were not both at the WW tonight. They fight each other but if anyone gets on one of them he has to fight both of them. I should have stayed around there a little longer.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2013)

The 4 emigos....


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Getting worried about T.P. Hope Butch and Billy were not both at the WW tonight. They fight each other but if anyone gets on one of them he has to fight both of them. I should have stayed around there a little longer.



I am scared of that place now! I am gone go to the Airport lounge!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Getting worried about T.P. Hope Butch and Billy were not both at the WW tonight. They fight each other but if anyone gets on one of them he has to fight both of them. I should have stayed around there a little longer.



You like watchen T.P. fringe, don't you. ;-)


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 23, 2013)

The Big Bad Wolf still closed down kmc?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2013)

I used to go to the Green House, now that was a scary place.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2013)

I have never seen Pappy and T.P. logged in at the same time. Just wondering.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> The Big Bad Wolf still closed down kmc?



Only on days that end with Y. Every sence that semi ran thru the No Tell hotel next to it, Noone wants to run it. They said it made a errie sound when it happened. Billy saw everything.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I used to go to the Green House, now that was a scary place.



Was it a yellow house?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2013)

I found $6 in an old coat. Think I will run down to the WW and see what is going on.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2013)

Later.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Was it a yellow house?



It was right next to the Brown Derby.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2013)

Across from the Silver Slipper.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Across from the Silver Slipper.



That is it.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2013)

Where did that lady work at, That always wanted someone to kiss her grits.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2013)

Maybe tomorrow night Pappy.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2013)

Next time I go through Tifton I am gonna get Peanutman to but my lunch at that Old Timers Buffet.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 23, 2013)

I guess pappy saw rite through my little scheme!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2013)

Pappy at least come in and say Hi.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 23, 2013)

Pappy sent me a ransom note! He wants a 100 OABA's!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2013)

Km should have been in bed by now. He has that dormitory to finish.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2013)

Pappy can stay up with the best of them.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 23, 2013)

Up the hill from the Pickin' Parlor.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 23, 2013)

Sorry fellas, I was coming home from work and had a flat. Went to put on my donut and it was gone, there was a 3/4 empty bottle of OC in it's place. I was fuming for about 20 minutes.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 24, 2013)

Billy came by the house today asking for empty toilet paper rolls. I gave him one. The bed of his truck was rounded over with them, must've had 1000 or more. He kept yelling "I'm rich!..I'm rich!" as that ol' truck slowly limped off with the flat donut.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

That is funny, he came by here and wanted to know if I had any old dirty socks he could have.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2013)

Ticks me off too, he didn even want my microwave.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2013)

Might be what fiddy was talkin bout.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Ticks me off too, he didn even want my microwave.



Billy hooked a microwave to a VCR one time and watched Gone With The Wind in 2 and a half minutes.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 24, 2013)

I wonder if dollafiddy has told Billy the bad news yet?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Billy hooked a microwave to a VCR one time and watched Gone With The Wind in 2 and a half minutes.



He tried to watch Fried Green Tomatoes on it and it ruined the movie for him, said it wasn't the same.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 24, 2013)

About the ice maker or them not being friends?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 24, 2013)

Put me down for $20 on NE GA pappy.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Put me down for $20 on NE GA pappy.



He stayed with us most of last night.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> He stayed with us most of last night.



He fell asleep with the puter tuned in here, his wife unplugged it at 10.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 24, 2013)

The OC might have got to him.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 24, 2013)

P-nut is tring to kill a turkey.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 24, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> P-nut is tring to kill a turkey.



Best way is with a hatchet and a oak stump.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Billy hooked a microwave to a VCR one time and watched Gone With The Wind in 2 and a half minutes.





T.P. said:


> He tried to watch Fried Green Tomatoes on it and it ruined the movie for him, said it wasn't the same.







kmckinnie said:


> About the ice maker or them not being friends?



Who needs an ice maker?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 24, 2013)

Billy's aunt just hit a doe on Pocket Rd. I stopped and she said she needed help loading it in the back of her Cutlass. I asked what she was going to do with it and she said it's what's for dinner.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

T.P. said:


> The OC might have got to him.



Speaking of OC, you said that bottle you found was 3/4 empty, what happened to that last 1/4.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Speaking of OC, you said that bottle you found was 3/4 empty, what happened to that last 1/4.



That's why I was only mad for 20 minutes.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

T.P. said:


> That's why I was only mad for 20 minutes.



How did you do in the WW dart tournament?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> How did you do in the WW dart tournament?



I came in 3rd place out of three, so I was pretty pumped. Billy says we should think about going to Vegas and learn to play poker. Says a man can get rich out there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Billy's aunt just hit a doe on Pocket Rd. I stopped and she said she needed help loading it in the back of her Cutlass. I asked what she was going to do with it and she said it's what's for dinner.



I bet it knocked the passenger side mirror off, just like the one I hit in a Cutlass. Wound up havin to give it to that ol black fella Tom, he saw me hit it and followed me. He was causin such a ruckus in the parkin lot of that gas station and the popo was sittin across the street watchin. I just went on and gave it to him to shut him up. He took it and after I gave it to him he said, "I didnt say deer, I said a beer".


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I bet it knocked the passenger side mirror off, just like the one I hit in a Cutlass. Wound up havin to give it to that ol black fella Tom, he saw me hit it and followed me. He was causin such a ruckus in the parkin lot of that gas station and the popo was sittin across the street watchin. I just went on and gave it to him to shut him up. He took it and after I gave it to him he said, "I didnt say deer, I said a beer".



I thought he wanted the Cutlass.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I thought he wanted the Cutlass.



It wasn't mine, I was just drivin.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

waddell did not stick around long. I tought sure he would post.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 24, 2013)

Our chickens ate our pepper plants.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm starting to get worried about pappy. I hope he didn't forget his blood pressure meds again. Somebody needs to drop by and check on him.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 24, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Our chickens ate our pepper plants.



Spicy chicken tonight!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 24, 2013)

I need to build a duck coop, where would be a good place to ask how on here?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 24, 2013)

Waterfowl forum.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 24, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Waterfowl forum.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 24, 2013)

The cat ran across the puter, now my favorites is gone. Star and all!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2013)

I only have 4 favorites.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 24, 2013)

I have none now....


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2013)

Dogs are barkin, somethin is goin on!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 24, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> I have none now....



Check the litter box!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

Now my ice maker is broke. I dropped the tray while trying to fix a drink and it busted half into.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Dogs are barkin, somethin is goin on!



Mine were raising cain last night, turns out it was some dude in a 10 gallon hat.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

Wonder if the WW has a new TV yet. I was thnking about going down there and wacth Jeoprady. Some of those answer Billy holler out are to funny.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 24, 2013)

Be back soon, sorry about your 2 icemakers you have now. Duck coop maken and litter box checken fool I am.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 24, 2013)

Yep, when he said the capitol Georgia was "G". I spit MD allover the floor.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Yep, when he said the capitol Georgia was "G". I spit MD allover the floor.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Yep, when he said the capitol Georgia was "G". I spit MD allover the floor.



My favorite was when they asked for Mens names that start with "H", and he hollered out Jose`


----------



## T.P. (Apr 24, 2013)

Billy killed banded water snake this morning, thinking it was a rattlesnake. They got a warrant out for his arrest.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Billy killed banded water snake this morning, thinking it was a rattlesnake. They got a warrant out for his arrest.



Dolla.50 will bail him out, he cain't drop him!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 24, 2013)

Speaking of 1.5...whatcha reckon he done got himself into?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Speaking of 1.5...whatcha reckon he done got himself into?



He will be around after while.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 24, 2013)

Well lookey what the cat done drugged up! Evening pappy!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

How did your day go Pappy?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 24, 2013)

KD, reckon Pappy is some sort of kin to Billy. I never thought Billy might have family on GON. Hope Pappy don't go back and tell Billy none of what we've said, which we ain't said nothing that wasn't a the truth.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

T.P. said:


> KD, reckon Pappy is some sort of kin to Billy. I never thought Billy might have family on GON. Hope Pappy don't go back and tell Billy none of what we've said, which we ain't said nothing that wasn't a the truth.



He watches us close and dont miss nothing.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 24, 2013)

Pappy is starting to make me nervous.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

Billy's cousin Owney is back in town. He was down at the WW trying to sell them old cheap ball point pins for $2 dollars apiece.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 24, 2013)

I just locked the door, I ain't liking this one bit.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Billy's cousin Owney is back in town. He was down at the WW trying to sell them old cheap ball point pins for $2 dollars apiece.



I seen him down in the swap and sail a while back with a 50 round box of 22lr trying to sale them for $40.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I just locked the door, I ain't liking this one bit.



km could be right about him leaving the computer tuned in to here.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 24, 2013)

Wasn't Owney the one that his momma raised off goats milk?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> km could be right about him leaving the computer tuned in to here.



I wish his wife would hurry up and unplug it. I'm in the closet now with my 32 and a bottle of OC.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Wasn't Owney the one that his momma raised off goats milk?



That is the one. He used to ride the frieghts up and down the east coast. He had six fingers on his left hand.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 24, 2013)

I thought that was him. He took that goat everywhere that went.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 24, 2013)

Me back and so is PAPPY!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 24, 2013)

He has the radio on and watches this channel


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 24, 2013)

Duck coop done, Billy has been here trainen by lab.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I thought that was him. He took that goat everywhere that went.



Well he did until he tried to hop that train to Baltimore, he tripped and the goat ended up under the train. He aint been right since. They say the Buzzards still sit out there on that track where it happened till this day, waiting on another free meal.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> He watches us close and dont miss nothing.





T.P. said:


> Pappy is starting to make me nervous.



Pappy is quiet, plus, he don't say much!



KyDawg said:


> That is the one. He used to ride the frieghts up and down the east coast. He had six fingers on his left hand.



He shot me a double bird once!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 24, 2013)

He pulled up and hollared cooler! She ran over and grabbed mine full of beer and ran to him. He hollared I leave the cooler here tommorro. Sassy is in trouble!!!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> That is the one. He used to ride the frieghts up and down the east coast. He had six fingers on his left hand.



His sister Earlene was the one that had that big toe on her hand in place of a thumb.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 24, 2013)

There was a bomb threat at the WW. Billy was passen gas and was holding a lighter.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

T.P. said:


> His sister Earlene was the one that had that big toe on her hand in place of a thumb.



Basham hated her for that.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 24, 2013)

T.P. said:


> His sister Earlene was the one that had that big toe on her hand in place of a thumb.



Earlene loved sucken her toe!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2013)

T.P. said:


> His sister Earlene was the one that had that big toe on her hand in place of a thumb.



I remember that, they put it up there to keep her from suckin her toe. Put the thumb on her foot, and I'l be danged if she didn't start suckin it.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 24, 2013)

Earlene would also smell her index finger, what was that about?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 24, 2013)

Come on and join in .


----------



## T.P. (Apr 24, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Earlene would also smell her index finger, what was that about?



Just checking on if she needed a bath or not.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 24, 2013)

Who gave this thread 4 stars? I bet Pappy did, I think he's hooked on it.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

Owney used to walk around town putting money in parking meters.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 24, 2013)

I always look  to see if it has time on it!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

Owneys wife used to go by SW GA Mommy.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 24, 2013)

She was a looker, no doubt.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Owneys wife used to go by SW GA Mommy.



Had 10 kids and could take a flip flop in .25 seconds and put a whoppen on a youngen, til that day in wally world and D C F was called!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Earlene would also smell her index finger, what was that about?





T.P. said:


> Just checking on if she needed a bath or not.



Naw, but I know what it was. Owney took her to the Zoo after they did the toe/thumb transplant. They got over to the chimp enclosure and when they seen Earlene run up that tree, they all started runnin around  hoopin and hollerin  smellin their finger, she was just mockin them.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm beginning to believe 1.50ty is talken about us!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 24, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> I'm beginning to believe 1.50ty is talken about us!!!!!!!!!!



I did notice that he never commented on any of our replies in that thread...


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2013)

T.P. said:


> She was a looker, no doubt.



She did stare a lot.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 24, 2013)

KD he is just tuned in or is too busy to reply. Yall ever hear about middle Ga. Boy!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

I think his friend is this Thread.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 24, 2013)

I guess Pappy had enough.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 24, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I did notice that he never commented on any of our replies in that thread...



We have each other and each others wifes


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> KD he is just tuned in or is too busy to reply. Yall ever hear about middle Ga. Boy!



Dont think I did.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 24, 2013)

I mean our wifes, bkw reads this!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 24, 2013)

Uh-oh.....1.50 is here, y'all settle down and act cool!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 24, 2013)

He be gone, but not forgotten.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 24, 2013)

On the ride home from work I passed Billy on a bicycle. He looked like he was in the Tour de france with all that spandex on. My eyes can not unsee what I saw.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 24, 2013)

Hey Buddy!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 24, 2013)

1.50 and peanutman showed up at the same time. That's odd.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Uh-oh.....1.50 is here, y'all settle down and act cool!



Might be why he's only got 1.50.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> On the ride home from work I passed Billy on a bicycle. He looked like he was in the Tour de france with all that spandex on. My eyes can not unsee what I saw.



Now we know what he's doin with all them empty TP tubes.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

Owney used to be in the pest control business. His specialty was trapping Mice. Widow Edwards, the retired school teacher, was having a bad rodent problem so she called Owney. He went out one night and set all his traps and the next morning she asked him how many he caught. He said I got 14 mouses. She said Owney you mean 14 mice. He said one or two of them might have been mice, but the rest of them were full grown mouses.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 24, 2013)

And pappy departed.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 24, 2013)

Can't find my OC bottle! Man it had acouple of good pulls left in it!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 24, 2013)

U didn't kill a curkey did ya.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> And pappy departed.



 Intermission, he'll be back.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Intermission, he'll be back.



Hes getten the grand kids to show him how to post.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2013)

Welcome back Pappy....pull up a stump!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 24, 2013)

I got a cheap camera, yall think it will take a good pic.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Can't find my OC bottle! Man it had acouple of good pulls left in it!



Would not mention that around T.P.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

Pappy not gonna post tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> I got a cheap camera, yall think it will take a good pic.





Should take some good cheap pics.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2013)

Where'd pocket change go? 

Ol Drew quit us too!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Pappy not gonna post tonight.



If he does it would blow the dirty socks right off my feet.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Where'd pocket change go?
> 
> Ol Drew quit us too!



I think we went right over Drew's head.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 24, 2013)

Pappy is gone do it 2nite!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> If he does it would blow the dirty socks right off my feet.



I got first dibs on 'em. Done threw all my empty TP's away.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Pappy is gone do it 2nite!



Probably gone cuss us out!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

T.P. done went back down to the ww.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2013)

Found pocket change, believe he's tore up over that toxic buddy.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 24, 2013)

Drew was college educated, he can have a better life than the one we have on here. Don't quit school like we did, Drew! Be somebody!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

We got an egomaniac on here I am gone.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> T.P. done went back down to the ww.



I know why too. Billy done come by there and emptied all his TP rolls. It's gonna hit the fan tonight, we better scrape some bail $$$.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

Whew, he did not stay long.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 24, 2013)

I didn't quit school, I just grew up in the 4th grade....


----------



## T.P. (Apr 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> We got an egomaniac on here I am gone.



What done be happened? Earlene show up?


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 24, 2013)

That egomaniac is here now! He mite post before pappy!


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 24, 2013)

I went down to the ww and they wouldn't let me in. When I dropped T.P.'s and Dawg's name they told me to leave and if I came back they'd call the law.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 24, 2013)

I sure miss Pappy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> We got an egomaniac on here I am gone.



I heard he's on one of those ego trips too.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 24, 2013)

We have 247 egomaniacs on here.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 24, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> We have 247 egomaniacs on here.



I do like them eggos!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> I went down to the ww and they wouldn't let me in. When I dropped T.P.'s and Dawg's name they told me to leave and if I came back they'd call the law.



No wonder you was tryin to dump'em.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 24, 2013)

This is not looken good.....


----------



## T.P. (Apr 24, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> I went down to the ww and they wouldn't let me in. When I dropped T.P.'s and Dawg's name they told me to leave and if I came back they'd call the law.



Don't bring my name up at the WW, after that night those two waitress' got in a fight over KD and one of 'em turned out to be a "waiter", we ain't much welcome no more.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2013)

Wonder how long fore p-nut dumps us?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 24, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> I do like them eggos!



U can put them together like leggos.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> I went down to the ww and they wouldn't let me in. When I dropped T.P.'s and Dawg's name they told me to leave and if I came back they'd call the law.



I forgot to tell you that we kinda busted the place up the other night. There was an Alabama fan in making fun of the Dawgs and things just got out of hand. I thought T.P. paid for the damages.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 24, 2013)

Pappy! You post in this thread rite now or I'm gone take my belt off!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

T.P. do you mean that person with The big A on his shirt was a her.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 24, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Pappy! You post in this thread rite now or I'm gone take my belt off!



U gonna sell them dirty drawer on e-bay.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 24, 2013)

Your pants would fall down and you would be embarrassed.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 24, 2013)

Yea!!!! Pappy's da man!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Your pants would fall down and you would be embarrassed.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 24, 2013)

I'll pm you my address KD. Thanks, peanut man!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

I dont think the internet service in Toccoa is very good.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 24, 2013)

NEGA Pappy what do you thing about us? We like you and think you are a interrestting person. Thanks for joining us. Please forgive our iggorance!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> T.P. do you mean that person with The big A on his shirt was a her.



Yep, he was a big ol' girl.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Your pants would fall down and you would be embarrassed.



I dont beleve it. We have an OABA winner. Congrats Pappy, glad you came in.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 24, 2013)

Nut is da man!


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 24, 2013)

Congrats pappy! I am gone celebrate for you!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 24, 2013)

You guys are just plain nuts.  My kind of folks.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh KY, you owe pappy a 100!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 24, 2013)

T.P. owes 20ty


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

I am pleased to announce our recent membership drive was a rousing success. Our total membership has grown by 18%. Good job everyone.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

I think you will find Pappy that we all live in peace and harmony on this thread.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 24, 2013)

Stats T.P. we need Stats.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Oh KY, you owe pappy a 100!



 100 me. why you no good for nothing double dealing cheat, if I get my hands on your sorry hide I will...


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> You guys are just plain nuts.  My kind of folks.



We do our best to keep our insanity intact! Glad you decided to pitch in


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I think you will find Pappy that we all live in peace and harmony on this thread.



Our leader has spoken! We come in peace


----------



## T.P. (Apr 24, 2013)

One for the history books here boys! Billy gives it one thumb up!


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 24, 2013)

Billy done run all the turkeys off in chula! But he did get 1 today! He finally got his driver side window fixed, where it would let down.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> 100 me. why you no good for nothing double dealing cheat, if I get my hands on your sorry hide I will...



Well, there goes the harmony.  Ya'll may have to switch to grits now.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 24, 2013)

Harmony is not far behind!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 24, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Well, there goes the harmony.  Ya'll may have to switch to grits now.



Cheese grit, big bass and hush puppys with ice tea.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 24, 2013)

Billy was up in Toccoa yesterday, I seen him eating at Applebee's while his truck was parked outside. Someone stole his donut and put a full sized tire back on it. He was mad as a hornet when he saw what they'd done.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 24, 2013)

Probably was ole Larry at the Shell station next door to Applebees.  He sells used tires and gets a premium for donuts.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 24, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Billy was up in Toccoa yesterday, I seen him eating at Applebee's while his truck was parked outside. Someone stole his donut and put a full sized tire back on it. He was mad as a hornet when he saw what they'd done.



Man he's had that donut since Dec 2009!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2013)

I say we all head up to KD's and drill for some of that backyard oil he's sittin on.

(NEW YORK, NY) – There is a modern day oil boom hitting the hills of south central Kentucky on Discovery Channel’s BACKYARD OIL premiering Tuesday, April 23 at 10 PM ET/PT. In this high stakes comical rollercoaster ride through the world of wildcat oil drilling, the right equipment, the perfect location and a hint of good luck is the key to making millions - if you know where to sink that drill bit.



BACKYARD OIL follows the fortunes of the most boot-strappin’ oil men in all of Appalachia – mogul Jimmy Reliford and his sidekick Mad Dog; Coomer, who’s raking in $300-thousand a month thanks to an oil strike in his own backyard; a bearded hillbilly named Rascal; and the Page Boys, a father-son team who can’t help but bicker about everything...except finding that sweet, sweet crude.  Now that oil fetches close to $100 a barrel, there’s a modern day oil boom hitting Kentucky and people are racing to enlist the services of these oil men to make them millions. Most think they have oil, few find it, and it’s up to this motley crew to fight until the bid is won and the next great monster oil well is drilled.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Probably was ole Larry at the Shell station next door to Applebees.  He sells used tires and gets a premium for donuts.



I thought they fired old Larry for putting those tacks in the Applebees parking lot.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 24, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Probably was ole Larry at the Shell station next door to Applebees.  He sells used tires and gets a premium for donuts.



You talkin bout ol peg leg Larry? Yall otta see that man role his belly!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 24, 2013)

Larry is a pretty good feller, he sold me a old hood off a car to drag the kids on in kds cattle pasture.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 24, 2013)

Larry bought the place out a few years back. He got tired of all the traveling with the pipeline work and settled down.  I guess he was drumming up business at Applebees and probably the Mexican joint next door.  Only bad thing about this whole deal with tacks is the Oreillys Auto can't seem to keep tire plugs in stock.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 24, 2013)

Heard there oil in that pasture and we are all in on it!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 24, 2013)

When they were predicting snow back in January, Larry had a whole supply of those old round Coca-Cola metal signs.  The snow never came, so Larry sold them to the track coach for the guys to practice discus.  I hear they are setting school records with those signs.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Larry is a pretty good feller, he sold me a old hood off a car to drag the kids on in kds cattle pasture.



Dont let me catch you hoods out there.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 24, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Larry bought the place out a few years back. He got tired of all the traveling with the pipeline work and settled down.  I guess he was drumming up business at Applebees and probably the Mexican joint next door.  Only bad thing about this whole deal with tacks is the Oreillys Auto can't seem to keep tire plugs in stock.



Yall have all that in that town, no wonder everone dresses nice there. How big is Wally World and how many Dollar stores there.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 24, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Heard there oil in that pasture and we are all in on it!



Ol Ky was shootin at some food and up from the ground came a bubblin crude!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 24, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Larry is a pretty good feller, he sold me a old hood off a car to drag the kids on in kds cattle pasture.



Yep, I got my pasturehood from Larry too. I got the deluxe model that already had the handhold ropes installed and the side impact bumpers mounted.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

Larry could slice a tourist fan belt quicker than anyone I ever saw.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 24, 2013)

I ate at the Toccoa Applebees one time.  Came out and my tires had been slashed. Larry had put his card under the windshield wiper. Thought that was odd.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

buckfiddy have you said hello to Mr Pappy?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

Come to think of it Billy had a double first cousin name of old Larry up that way.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 24, 2013)

Walmart ain't big enough to keep any 22 ammo in stock.  There are 3 dollar stores.  Since there is only 6 dollars in the whole county, the stores take turns opening.  They all open 2 days a week, and flip a donut to see who gets to open on Sunday that week.  Elmer has won 4 weeks in a row. Sid and Mitty think he has rigged the donut to land flat side down.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2013)

Y'all notice KD changed the subject?


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 24, 2013)

Gotta  feed da dawgs! Later!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 24, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Yep, I got my pasturehood from Larry too. I got the deluxe model that already had the handhold ropes installed and the side impact bumpers mounted.



He was installing air bags on some of them for an extra fee, until Ingles caught him stealing the grocery bags and putting them on the hoods.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 24, 2013)

Billy has a lot of kin up in NE GA......


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all notice KD changed the subject?



I forgot what it was.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

Well waddell could set a record.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 24, 2013)

I just went to Ancestory . com & Larry is billys long lost brother. Seems billys daddy Mr. Billy was in Too Easy Saloon and well the rest is history. Larry is Billys 1/2 brother from a different bar.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Gotta  feed da dawgs! Later!



Save us some P-nut!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> I just went to Ancestory . com & Larry is billys long lost brother. Seems billys daddy Mr. Billy was in Too Easy Saloon and well the rest is history. Larry is Billys 1/2 brother from a different bar.



You even lost me on that one.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 24, 2013)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 8 (8 members and 0 guests)  
T.P.*, buckfiddy, Jeff C., kmckinnie, NE GA Pappy, KyDawg+, waddell, peanutman04  



Record broken again!


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> buckfiddy have you said hello to Mr Pappy?



Now that you mentioned it I haven't. My momma raised me better than that. Hello Pappy, and welcome to the useless club.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 24, 2013)

Put me down $3 on waddell, KD.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 24, 2013)

Waddell was out hunting squirrels yesterday. He said Billy was slipping through the woods with a microwave on his shoulder. He said it looked like one that had the revolving plate in it.  Wonder why Waddell was hunting outta season?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

T.P. never shows up on my viewing this thread list.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 24, 2013)

The subject was:
Oil that is bubblin crud, black gold, Texas tea!


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 24, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 8 (8 members and 0 guests)
> T.P.*, buckfiddy, Jeff C., kmckinnie, NE GA Pappy, KyDawg+, waddell, peanutman04
> 
> 
> ...



We are gettin' popular. Being useless is the new fad.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 24, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> The subject was:
> Oil that is bubblin crud, black gold, Texas tea!



Cement ponds!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Put me down $3 on waddell, KD.



At what odds?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You even lost me on that one.



I lost me too.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> T.P. never shows up on my viewing this thread list.



He's stealthy...like a ninja.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 24, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> We are gettin' popular. Being useless is the new fad.



Yessir, I was useless before useless was cool.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> The subject was:
> Oil that is bubblin crud, black gold, Texas tea!



I done blew my top one time tongiht. I dont want Pappy and waddell to think that we fight all the time. You useless...


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 24, 2013)

Me and Mr $1.50 must be next road neighbors, being from NE Ga and all.  I bet we even fish the same trout holes on Middle Fork.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 24, 2013)

Is that Micheal Waddell lurking?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 24, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Cement ponds!



Holly Wood!


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 24, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Me and Mr $1.50 must be next road neighbors, being from NE Ga and all.  I bet we even fish the same trout holes on Middle Fork.



Was there a little while ago Pappy.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> T.P. never shows up on my viewing this thread list.


If anyone ask, I'm not here.


KyDawg said:


> At what odds?



1 to 1 right now.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> Is that Micheal Waddell lurking?



Waddell Wilson I think.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

I think I will have my evening nip.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 24, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> Is that Micheal Waddell lurking?



Don't think it is Micheal. He has to get up early to work at the post office.  That and Kellie don't let him on the computer much since she caught him browsing  the Sears lingerie section.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 24, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Me and Mr $1.50 must be next road neighbors, being from NE Ga and all.  I bet we even fish the same trout holes on Middle Fork.



Keep it between me and you, I can be to Toccoa in 10.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Waddell was out hunting squirrels yesterday. He said Billy was slipping through the woods with a microwave on his shoulder. He said it looked like one that had the revolving plate in it.  Wonder why Waddell was hunting outta season?



Ol Pappy's a Pro!! He's been holdin out on us!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Keep it between me and you, I can be to Toccoa in 10.



That trip is not approved and I wont sign the expense report.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 24, 2013)

I wanted to go Saturday morning to Middle Fork, but I gotta go to Carrolton instead. I don't like driving over there. I have to drive through Hotlanta and you know those crazies drive dangerous.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I think I will have my evening nip.



Have a nip for me, KD. The dr says I shouldn't mix alcohol with my crazy meds.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 24, 2013)

Drifter ain't far from Toccoa!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

It say 6 Active users viewing this thread. I count 5. Kd. Jeff c. km, Pappy. and waddell. TP is on the inside guys.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 24, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Keep it between me and you, I can be to Toccoa in 10.



It takes me about 15. You have to slow down for the curves in 184, and the state patrol station right there at the intersection.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 24, 2013)

Is Drifter south of Mize, or out t'ords Avalon?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 24, 2013)

BkW is snoozing soundly, Has one hand on a .38. Hope she don't start sleep shooten again.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 24, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Drifter ain't far from Toccoa!



Drifter is where he is! Some days he ain't sure where he is!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 24, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Is Drifter south of Mize, or out t'ords Avalon?



Poplar Springs/Gumlog


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

How far is it from Brasstown Ball?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> It say 6 Active users viewing this thread. I count 5. Kd. Jeff c. km, Pappy. and waddell. TP is on the inside guys.



No! I'm on the outside and they won't let me in! They're trying to hide me.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh... the land of Spirits.... that explains some of these posts.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> How far is it from Brasstown Ball?



I can see it from here if I jump high enough.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 24, 2013)

Brasstown Bald....  It is about 45 minutes from me.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 24, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I can see it from here if I jump high enough.



You must have a mighty big trampoline.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 24, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Oh... the land of Spirits.... that explains some of these posts.



Just passing through..


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

That is where My Grandfather got married. They were from Talking Rock.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2013)

Waddell's gonna join in eventually.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 24, 2013)

Ky how you fellin? I just seen where that bobcat jumped on you while you were turkey huntin!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 24, 2013)

5 stars now waddle must of voted to.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 24, 2013)

Billy tried to sell me a talking rock one time. I didn't have the money to buy it and by the time I got the money up he had already traded it for a joint.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 24, 2013)

It's past Waddells bedtime.  Getting awful close to my bedtime too.  

Waddell, what were you doing squirrel hunting out of season yesterday?  Can't those cur dogs remember from one season to the next what a squirrel smells like?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2013)

km, you owe me them dirty socks!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 24, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> 5 stars now waddle must of voted to.



what are these stars you speak of?


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 24, 2013)

Billy's been buyin' empty tp rolls off ebay.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Ky how you fellin? I just seen where that bobcat jumped on you while you were turkey huntin!



That bobcat jumped off quicker than he jumped on.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> That bobcat jumped off quicker than he jumped on.



Yea I bet! Probably left a bad taste in his mouth!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 24, 2013)

I bet Billy could get a bunch of empty TP rolls at the truck stop.  The food there necessitates the quick and abundant use of TP.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Yea I bet! Probably left a bad taste in his mouth!



Dont make me come down to Chula.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Dont make me come down to Chula.



C'mon you'll walk down but you'll limp back!


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 24, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> C'mon you'll walk down but you'll limp back!



Ask pappy bout my belt!!!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 24, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> C'mon you'll walk down but you'll limp back!



Must have an ample supply of bobcats down in Chula.  I bet 20 or 30 of them would make anyone limp back home.  Of course there would be the problem of disposing of the dead bobcats after they bit Pnut.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 24, 2013)

Please leave the belt on.  The world just ain't ready for 2 Pnut moonings in one night.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> C'mon you'll walk down but you'll limp back!



I would take a whupping to be down in that part of the country right now. Not that anyone down there would know how to do it.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 24, 2013)

ne ga pappy said:


> what are these stars you speak of?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2013)

Y'all ever seen a flyin fox?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all ever seen a flyin fox?



No and you have not either. Step away from the bottle.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> No and you have not either. Step away from the bottle.



Dang ky got an attitude 2nite! He fixin to get a attitude adjustment!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> No and you have not either. Step away from the bottle.



How bout a leapin lizard then?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Dang ky got an attitude 2nite! He fixin to get a attitude adjustment!



I'mon have to break my referee shirt out!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> How bout a leapin lizard then?



Yeah I read Orphan Annie, but what in the name of Daddy Warbucks does that have to do with a Flying fox?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2013)

Waddell will be back.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 24, 2013)

I saw a pink chicken out by the cement pond.  Not much on drumsticks, but man, what a neck bone.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

I think I will go down to the WW and straighten things out down there. Who do they think they are banning me and TP?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I saw a pink chicken out by the cement pond.  Not much on drumsticks, but man, what a neck bone.



That wern't no Chicken that was one of them yard decorations.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Yeah I read Orphan Annie, but what in the name of Daddy Warbucks does that have to do with a Flying fox?



Flyin foxes don't have anything to do with leapin lizards, far as I know.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I saw a pink chicken out by the cement pond.  Not much on drumsticks, but man, what a neck bone.



Love me some chicken neck!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Flyin foxes don't have anything to do with leapin lizards, far as I know.



I want to know more about this flying fox. Do you see him often?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> That wern't no Chicken that was one of them yard decorations.



I hope not. Billy killed his limit of 6 and is planning a cook out this Saturday. Some folks say Billy's chicken in toe licking good. 

He invited that waiter/waitress to the cookout.  Things may not work out just  like he was hoping.  He better stock up on OC before then.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I hope not. Billy killed his limit of 6 and is planning a cook out this Saturday. Some folks say Billy's chicken in toe licking good.
> 
> He invited that waiter/waitress to the cookout.  Things may not work out just  like he was hoping.  He better stock up on OC before then.



Well maybe Jeff will kill us some of dem foxes and bring em. I got the ground hawg covered.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 24, 2013)

Everybody else must b watchin Duck Dynasty!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

I am watching the western channel.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 24, 2013)

I am watching Whispering Smith.  and the inside of my eyelids. Time for bed


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

Night Pappy, Night Jeff, Night Peanutman.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I think I will go down to the WW and straighten things out down there. Who do they think they are banning me and TP?


Watch out, I hear Vanessa is back in town, so keep your hand on your wallet.


peanutman04 said:


> Everybody else must b watchin Duck Dynasty!


Not me, I'm still here.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Watch out, I hear Vanessa is back in town, so keep your hand on your wallet.
> 
> Not me, I'm still here.



We just cant tell when you are here.  You sneak up on us.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2013)

I was sneakin a peek at "The Americans".

I'll tell ya about that fox on the hot tin roof tomorrow.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I was sneakin a peek at "The Americans".
> 
> I'll tell ya about that fox on the hot tin roof tomorrow.



You cant just leave us hanging.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2013)

Good night Folks!!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Good night Folks!!



Night Jeffro. but you owe us.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 24, 2013)

Was just down at the Broken Spoke and Earlene was there showing off her new Glock her boyfriend had given her on there 1 week anniversary. She was working the slide on it and didn't know it was  loaded and it went off somehow and blew her big toe off.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

This bone aint got much meat left on it. What you think TP you want to lock er down tonight.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 24, 2013)

Sweet dreams Jeff C. Don't let the Billybugs bite.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Was just down at the Broken Spoke and Earlene was there showing off her new Glock her boyfriend had given her on there 1 week anniversary. She was working the slide on it and didn't know it was  loaded and it went off somehow and blew her big toe off.



Maybe she can get the one off of her thumb put on it.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> This bone aint got much meat left on it. What you think TP you want to lock er down tonight.



Up to you. She's getting pretty thin looking about now.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

Not as thin as Earlene's sister


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 24, 2013)

Dang pappy got here just in time!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Maybe she can get the one off of her thumb put on it.



She was saying she was gonna get her big toe off the other foot put on it. She was just afraid folks would laugh at her for having a big toe off her left foot on her right hand.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

Yall remember when Earlene swallowed that olive dont yall.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Yall remember when Earlene swallowed that olive dont yall.



Yea the one with the toothpick in it?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 24, 2013)

night all


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

Yes


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

Okays Boys I dont call on yall Often but lets pull together and lock this one for the waddller.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 24, 2013)

Night Pappy, glad to have you.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

Yall come back Pappy and bring waddell with you


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 24, 2013)

Wait up pappy. we got to hit a thousand!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 24, 2013)

Billy just called and said he was gonna donate his big toe for Earlene, said he couldn't have his sister looking like a freak if he could help it.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

Billy would always lend a hand when he could.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 24, 2013)

Call me grand.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 24, 2013)

Billy ain't got no toes left!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 24, 2013)

That ol truck is sitting at the end of my driveway with its lights off.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 24, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Call me grand.



I coulda got it but I was gone let pappy get it!


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 24, 2013)

Lock it down pappy!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 24, 2013)

Billy added a master bedroom off his camper, there's a bunch of folks outside holding signs and protesting and calling him racist.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 24, 2013)

G'night fellow useless friends.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 24, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Billy added a master bedroom off his camper, there's a bunch of folks outside holding signs and protesting and calling him racist.



He still got that camper painted up like Dale Earnhardt's car?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 24, 2013)

Yeah, he used to take the kids in it to Daytona every year until last year when he crashed it in turn 2.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 24, 2013)

300th post of the night. Goodbye.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 24, 2013)

Nite Nite!


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 24, 2013)

Dang, I watch Duck Dynasty, get a shower, come back and everybody's gone to bed. Bunch of light weights.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 25, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> Dang, I watch Duck Dynasty, get a shower, come back and everybody's gone to bed. Bunch of light weights.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Apr 25, 2013)

Billy was at the hardware store this morning, seen trying to order parts for a microwave. Told the guy it worked fine, it just wouldn't heat nothing up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## Buck killers Wife (Apr 25, 2013)

BkW is inda house!


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 25, 2013)

He does know to plug it in right?


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2013)

Buck killers Wife said:


> BkW is inda house!



BkW, makes me want a Whopper!


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Apr 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> BkW, makes me want a Whopper!



 Whopper! Whopper....


----------



## T.P. (Apr 25, 2013)

Evening Ladies and Gents.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 25, 2013)

Word, BkW.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 25, 2013)

I don't guess K will be joining us tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2013)

Buck killers Wife said:


> Whopper! Whopper....



OUCH....Ouch!!



T.P. said:


> Evening Ladies and Gents.



Evenin, we gonna rock on wit dis one, or you gonna start a new one


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> He does know to plug it in right?



Nah, he tried to hook it up to da cable.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> BkW, makes me want a Whopper!





I gotcha Whopper . . .  lil fella .


----------



## T.P. (Apr 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin, we gonna rock on wit dis one, or you gonna start a new one



Somebody else's turn this time.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Apr 25, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Word, BkW.


And what is that suppose to mean! Thats you at the house.


T.P. said:


> I don't guess K will be joining us tonight.



 ever!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 25, 2013)

I was at the Dr's office this morning, seems all them toilet paper rolls Billy was collecting was for his sister a new boob job. Billy said they was real nice, she wouldn't let me see them though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotcha Whopper . . .  lil fella .



You wanna biggie sizdat?


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Apr 25, 2013)

I saw them! It was a waste of T.P. rolls.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I was at the Dr's office this morning, seems all them toilet paper rolls Billy was collecting was for his sister a new boob job. Billy said they was real nice, she wouldn't let me see them though.



Knowin them they'll go down to the WW and enter the wet t-shirt contest.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Knowin them they'll go down to the WW and enter the wet t-shirt contest.



Yep, her and Billy was all excited, she said that $250 was theirs this year. Said Marlena Sue wasn't gonna win for th 25th year in a row.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Knowin them they'll go down to the WW and enter the wet t-shirt contest.



And they won't let me in, just my luck.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 25, 2013)

Then again she looks like Billy with a dress on.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Yep, her and Billy was all excited, she said that $250 was theirs this year. Said Marlena Sue wasn't gonna win for th 25th year in a row.



They might pull it off. I heard at the last minute they changed out the Charmin for some Bounce paper towels.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 25, 2013)

Billy said that was the best $500 he ever spent.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> And they won't let me in, just my luck.



Give Basham a call.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2013)

I think KD is one of the Judges, I know he owns stock in Bounce.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2013)

Can't hang wit ya'll .


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 25, 2013)

Does Bounce add bounce or just body?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 25, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Does Bounce add bounce or just body?



Its kinda like a lift kit.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 25, 2013)

Billy told me he finally figured out why his pants don't fit now. He has been using shampoo to shower since he ran out of soap. Then he read the label.  Told me it said "Adds body and fullness"  Said he was glad he found it out before he used the whole bottle because he couldn't afford more pants from Goodwill.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 25, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Its kinda like a lift kit.



Air shocks?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 25, 2013)

Thread locked.
You kids get out of my yard!!!!


----------

